# Absolutely Disguting



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574755733459&set=vb.513028458&type=2&theater

Thoughts?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well if you want an empire in which the sun never sets, make sure you're prepared for the consequences at a later date.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That wont last long on facebook


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Just think its shocking mate, we are all destined for hell? british police burn in hell ect, come on.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmmm, seems to be a lot of people on that protest, instead of ramming their opinions down people's throats, why not just move to a land where they can live happily with others that have the same beliefs. I see no problem with them living in England, but why try and change the views of millions when all it's going to do is bring hatred towards them.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes it's scum


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Yes it's scum


They come to our country trying to imbed their views and change our beliefs, I think its a fvcking liberty, if they hate it so much why don't they fvck off back to where they came from


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Yes it's scum


You can't call them all 'scum', do you think a 16 year old is born with the belief that all non-Muslims should burn in hell?

No, it's their parents that force their beliefs on them, it's not their fault, they don't have a choice, and besides, I'm sure a lot of them will have been made to go by their families and other members of their community.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Prodot said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574755733459&set=vb.513028458&type=2&theater
> 
> Thoughts?


I find it strange how the general public don't get into them and knock seven bells out of each of them boat knob sh1t pots....

In honesty it wouldn't be put up with over here......I think all of britain might need the second amendment put into place,,,,


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prodot said:


> They come to our country trying to imbed their views and change our beliefs, I think its a fvcking liberty, if they hate it so much why don't they fvck off back to where they came from


What makes it your country? I'm sure a few of the people in that protest were born in England, where should they 'fvck off back to?'


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> What makes it your country? I'm sure a few of the people in that protest were born in England, where should they 'fvck off back to?'


HELL:devil2:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Shocking


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> What makes it your country? I'm sure a few of the people in that protest were born in England, where should they 'fvck off back to?'


If they were born here then it still doesn't really make a difference, like mentioned before, move somewhere where people have the same beliefs.. the fact that we are letting this go on is a wind up, Do you not get annoyed by things like this?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> HELL:devil2:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> They come to our country trying to imbed their views and change our beliefs, I think its a fvcking liberty, if they hate it so much why don't they fvck off back to where they came from


You do know we "brought" a lot of them over here when we decided we wanted to raid the wealth in their country.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mrbritish said:


> Shocking


I agree its shocking what these boat crew are getting up to over here


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

We shouldn't be letting this go on at all that's just a fact, doesn't look good in the slightest, and that story about the killing of that soldier pff.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Regardless of who brought who here, why they are here, the fact is they are here and are taking the fvcking ****, it is disgusting.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You do know we "brought" a lot of them over here when we decided we wanted to raid the wealth in their country.


true bro tho I just wish we would give it a rest and learn to quit giving these trips out FOC


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Prodot said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574755733459&set=vb.513028458&type=2&theater
> 
> Thoughts?


Brave girl...... She clearly doesn't need HCG. She really has got some b0ll0x!

Well done


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Prodot said:


> Regardless of who brought who here, why they are here, the fact is they are here and are taking the fvcking ****, it is disgusting.


I rest my case


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Need more like her


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Proteen Paul said:


> Brave girl...... She clearly doesn't need HCG. She really has got some b0ll0x!
> 
> Well done


well I think its about time she felt it was the kgb never mind hcg,,,,,I don't want to mess with their hormones I want to torture the tossers

Its like having an ashtray on a motorbike,,,they don't connect,,

same as some long term visitors


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prodot said:


> If they were born here then it still doesn't really make a difference, like mentioned before, move somewhere where people have the same beliefs.. the fact that we are letting this go on is a wind up, Do you not get annoyed by things like this?


Of course I do, but who are you (or anyone else) to say that a peaceful protest shouldn't take place? Maybe the government put a stop to it with force, then raise petrol to £5/L, and when people protest, they put a stop to that, again, using force.

It's all well and good jumping on the 'send them back to where they came to' bandwagon, but is that really plausible? Who pays for their travel? Their visa and housing in a new country? Finds them a new job?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Of course I do, but who are you (or anyone else) to say that a peaceful protest shouldn't take place? Maybe the government put a stop to it with force, then raise petrol to £5/L, and when people protest, they put a stop to that, again, using force.
> 
> It's all well and good jumping on the 'send them back to where they came to' bandwagon, but is that really plausible? Who pays for their travel? Their visa and housing in a new country? Finds them a new job?


Well if something isn't done soon mate this country is just going to go further and further down the drain, they know they can get away with these protests now, its only going to get worse.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

The more I watch the news the more I might like nick griffin,,(,maybe spelt wrong) as I never did like him

I found BSI very good for gains but also starting to think the bnp might be as good and its worth a try for a decent cycle


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> true bro tho I just wish we would give it a rest and learn to quit giving these trips out FOC


Dont get me wrong, I agree that something needs to be done and stricter laws that will be applied should come in to place, fvck the old lady next door that bangs on about human rights. However I find frustrating when people try to make out we are completely innocent in all this.



Prodot said:


> Regardless of who brought who here, why they are here, the fact is they are here and are taking the fvcking ****, it is disgusting.


A case of what goes around, comes around. I'm sure we did 10* worse back in time to their countries.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> Well if something isn't done soon mate this country is just going to go further and further down the drain, they know they can get away with these protests now, its only going to get worse.


We're doing a good enough job of that with our "own" scum that live here.

How about we sort them out and educate them (not about muslim ray guns) , then deal with everybody else.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I agree that something needs to be done and stricter laws that will be applied should come in to place, fvck the old lady next door that bangs on about human rights. However I find frustrating when people try to make out we are completely innocent in all this.
> 
> A case of what goes around, comes around. I'm sure we did 10* worse back in time to their countries.


Answered exactly right cant argue with that

tho I think we should ban all skijets,,,rowing boats and tighten up border controls,,,,as most east Europeans are well known to have these luxurys


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I agree that something needs to be done and stricter laws that will be applied should come in to place, fvck the old lady next door that bangs on about human rights. However I find frustrating when people try to make out we are completely innocent in all this.
> 
> A case of what goes around, comes around. I'm sure we did 10* worse back in time to their countries.


I'm not saying we are innocent but what I am saying is this is 2013, and the fact that we are letting them protest and diss our mothers,police, our soldiers who uphold the law to protect them is a disgrace and we shouldn't be allowing it, regardless of what went on in the past, we live in the present.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

According to his own beliefs, he is going to burn in hell because he resides in a land not of the law of Islam.

It's very sad because this behavior is in the minority.

This thread should never have been posted, everyone knows how religious (religion of any kind) threads on here go down.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> We're doing a good enough job of that with our "own" scum that live here.
> 
> How about we sort them out and educate them (not about muslim ray guns) , then deal with everybody else.


That's another thing, wasn't going to get into that, but yes there are a lot of fvcked up people in this world 90% living in the uk :001_tt2:


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Dunno how you guys can defend them they slaughtered a man in the street for no reason other to prove they can!! Go do that to one of THEM over here all hell would break lose, so why can't we voice our opinion of the ****ing scum bags.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Prodot said:


> I'm not saying we are innocent but what I am saying is this is 2013, and the fact that we are letting them protest and diss our mothers,police, our soldiers who uphold the law to protect them is a disgrace and we shouldn't be allowing it, regardless of what went on in the past, we live in the present.


Let them protest and diss anyone they want, who gives a sh1t if they want to walk around wasting tgwir breate as long as no violence is involved?

If you ignore them they'll lose interest and go away, just like I wish people did with fvcking EDL.

Amount of kids running around here with edl hoodies on is daft, , you'd have thought it was BOGOF on them.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Let them protest and diss anyone they want, who gives a sh1t if they want to walk around wasting tgwir breate as long as no violence is involved?
> 
> If you ignore them they'll lose interest and go away, just like I wish people did with fvcking EDL.
> 
> Amount of kids running around here with edl hoodies on is daft, , you'd have thought it was BOGOF on them.


People have been ignoring them!! They are still protesting and killing talk sense will you.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

F.M.J said:


> According to his own beliefs, he is going to burn in hell because he resides in a land not of the law of Islam.
> 
> It's very sad because this behavior is in the minority.
> 
> This thread should never have been posted, everyone knows how religious (religion of any kind) threads on here go down.


Why should it not of been posted? Purely getting other members opinions on a video which I thought to be quite shocking, after recent events I think there is no reason not to post this.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> According to his own beliefs, he is going to burn in hell because he resides in a land not of the law of Islam.
> 
> It's very sad because this behavior is in the minority.
> 
> This thread should never have been posted, everyone knows how religious (religion of any kind) threads on here go down.


That's why im none religous it wont effect me that way


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Of course I do, *but who are you (or anyone else) to say that a peaceful protest shouldn't take place? *Maybe the government put a stop to it with force, then raise petrol to £5/L, and when people protest, they put a stop to that, again, using force.
> 
> It's all well and good jumping on the 'send them back to where they came to' bandwagon, but is that really plausible? *Who pays for their travel? *Their visa and housing in a new country? Finds them a new job?


I really try to avoid these race based threads......but.

I think i know what ur saying in principle, but was that a protest? Seemed more like a excuse to march and start a hate rally. Which is illegal.

If a group of us on UK-m started marching and shouting "kill all blacks / asians / gingers / non gym goers" (pick one) i would expect to be stopped. Bloody right too.

I think the country has become too PC (no....not Pro Chem!)..... People are on egg shells.

As for the second bit...... I say Ryan Air!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Prodot said:


> Why should it not of been posted? Purely getting other members opinions on a video which I thought to be quite shocking, after recent events I think there is no reason not to post this.


Because it will most likely end in a 10 page argument between a few members and Milky or another mod having to lock the thread and hand out infractions.

This is the pattern of most religious debates.

* my opinion on this kind of behavior is that it should not be allowed, I definitely do not condone marching through a street chanting aggressive things like this. I don't have a solution to the whole religion and immigration thing either so that is as far as my opinion goes.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lets be honest here,,,,i bet most has watched SPARTACUS

For me I much preferred the romans lifestyle plus the uniforms looked class

orgys,,,wine,,,Saturday night killings with zoo animals to,,,

Sorry Sparty im off to rome

party time for me,,,tell the loaf giver keep building on his carpentary work...MFI

the only time I shout his name is when im sh1t scared and something has really spooked me,,,,,JESUS CHRIST

So far hes agreed to say sry to the wee man he rubbed mud in his eyes,,,,thankfully persil got most out of his shirt cleaned


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Lets be honest here,,,,i bet most has watched SPARTACUS
> 
> For me I much preferred the romans lifestyle plus the uniforms looked class
> 
> ...


Put the wine done Trev :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> People have been ignoring them!! They are still protesting and killing talk sense will you.


Are you really tarring a whole Muslim community with two nutjobs?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Are you really tarring a whole Muslim community with two nutjobs?


Yeah just like we would get the same treatment if it happened to one of them, did you even watch the video they are all nutjobs.. I'm off before I get banned


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah just like we would get the same treatment if it happened to one of them did you even watch the video they are all nutjobs.. I'm off before I get banned


If a bloke from a village was exposed as a pedophile, would you tar all the blokes from the same village with the same brush?


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

It's disgusting

Look at public schools now, half the kids there are British based muslim. One or two generations down white people will be the minority in the major cities. Then **** like what happened recently will happen more and more.

Two muslims run over stab and kill a British soldier in broad daylight. Where are they now? being healed by our doctors, paid for by our tax payers. They will be sent to prison and get three square meals a day and free access to libraries, gym, video games and a platform to recruit other muslims to their cause. All funded by us poor saps.

It's a sad day for Britain when we can't even protect our soldiers from our own supposed citizens.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Dunno how you guys can defend them *they slaughtered a man in the street for no reason other to prove they can*!! Go do that to one of THEM over here all hell would break lose, so why can't we voice our opinion of the ****ing scum bags.


So "they" as in the whole muslim community?

Looked like 2 dudes that escaped from a psychiatric ward to me.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Prodot said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574755733459&set=vb.513028458&type=2&theater
> 
> Thoughts?


I should have an intrinsic right to hate, loathe and detest Islam.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

madocks said:


> That wont last long on facebook


It's been up a few weeks mate.

Read Carol Malone's column in last Sundays Sunday Mirror someone who I rarely agree with but she's got a point about Muslims ie their teachings are racist they encourage Rape and Violence towards Non Muslim women, given that's so why is it allowed, for sure the reverse would soon be trod on.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I work in Muslim countries. I try to be respectful of their religion which I admit I have offended them many times like saying "Salem" in the toilet is offensive to Allah as Salem is one of the 99 names of Allah. Honest mistake and one I got wrong for - HOWEVER I watch many of them drink with paper towels wrapped around their bottles so Allah can't see it. Pay for sex but only use hotels as the mosques allow this as it is not in the family home. Have sex outside of marriage which is ok as you can get a permit from the mosque for 3 months at a time. I see religious people who have changed the religion and the boundaries of it to suit their own needs.

Then there are the guys I work with who are devoted Muslims honest, caring and loyal hardworking people. They tell me as part of their religion they learn about the bible and respect Christians. They do not share the same beliefs as the people in the video on FB

If I marched through a Muslim country saying what those people are saying in the vid I would probably be stoned to death. I am all for freedom of speech but that is blatant abuse of our laws and system. They can judge the woman but cannot be judged. Where does any realigion teach that another has the right to judge somebody else? These people adapt and manipulate a religion to suit their own criteria.

You can't condemn every Muslim or even the religion as I work and have friends who are Muslims and their interuptation of the Koran is very very different to the people you see in the vid

As for the protestors in the vid they are like sheep just following a herd take out the shepard and the rest will scatter. Thats what this country needs to do and realise we are British.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

They don't want to fit in with society but will take our cash homes jobs excetra and still fcuking hate us ( not all but a lot ) cheeky cnuts


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> So "they" as in the whole muslim community?
> 
> Looked like 2 dudes that escaped from a psychiatric ward to me.


With respect, I think many Muslim's tar us non-Muslim's with the same brush and their opinion is based on a misguided religious fairy tale, so I'm not sure why you're acting like it's simply unimaginable that people would base their opinion on what they read in the paper. I'm not for one minute suggesting that anyone should assume all Muslim's are likely to take a machete to you, I'm just picking up on a theme from the other thread where you seem to find it simply incredible that people might base opinions on what they read/see in the news.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Why come to or live in a country that you detest and hate? Why cover yourself head to toe and look like a criminal? These extremists take it too far. The normal ones who lead a normal life with a job, I have no problem with but these extremists are fvcking weird.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Problem is u can get two psychos that can justify their actions by using religious belief as a justification to what they have done. This leads to generalising a whole community which is wrong...but my concern is why isit the same religion is being used over and over again as this excuse to commit terrorism/crime etc....

No other faith is ever brought up in similar occurrences which means there is something wrong down the line somewhere surely within that community?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> With respect, I think many Muslim's tar us non-Muslim's with the same brush and their opinion is based on a misguided religious fairy tale, so I'm not sure why you're acting like it's simply unimaginable that people would base their opinion on what they read in the paper. I'm not for one minute suggesting that anyone should assume all Muslim's are likely to take a machete to you, *I'm just picking up on a theme from the other thread where you seem to find it simply incredible that people might base opinions on what they read/see in the news*.


Feel free to base your opinions on what you see and read in the news, thats your right. My point was the media is doing a good job to demonise the whole religion based on the actions of a few.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Feel free to base your opinions on what you see and read in the news, thats your right. My point was the media is doing a good job to demonise the whole religion based on the actions of a few.


Well let's take the Daily Mail as an example (a traditionally 'Conservative' paper), please show me where in the Conservatives policy it has an anti-Islam agenda? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

There are extremists on both sides. Tbh the police need to take firmer action to stop marches like this on both sides.

Watching that clip just shows their bigoted ignorance and blind belief fuelled by hatred.

If I genuinely hated a country that much I wouldnt live there, the 2 faced believe when it suits card has now worn thin.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Any chance to get a non Facebook link?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> Well let's take the Daily Mail as an example (a traditionally 'Conservative' paper), please show me where in the Conservatives policy it has an anti-Islam agenda? :confused1:


You just need to look at the headlines...any crime commited by a muslim is a "terrorist" attack , yet if the same crime was commited by anyone else it would just be seen as a "crime". Seems like the terrorist label in applies to one community:rolleyes:

The conservatives don't need a policy..the media does a good enough job to create hate..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

madocks said:


> That wont last long on facebook


???? its a great documentary by Stacey Dooley its a few years old now.

Its not gonna be removed at all lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any chance to get a non Facebook link?


Here you go bro


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> You just need to look at the headlines...any crime commited by a muslim is a "terrorist" attack , yet if the same crime was commited by anyone else it would just be seen as a "crime". Seems like the terrorist label in applies to one community:rolleyes:
> 
> The conservatives don't need a policy..the media does a good enough job to create hate..


What is their motive for creating hate against Muslims? I'm not being sarcastic BTW I'm genuinely trying to understand why a paper would target a particular group. I mean sure, you could argue it sells, but equally they could hype something else up and it would sell too.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If a bloke from a village was exposed as a pedophile, would you tar all the blokes from the same village with the same brush?


No I would tar all pedo's


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> You just need to look at the headlines...any crime commited by a muslim is a "terrorist" attack , yet if the same crime was commited by anyone else it would just be seen as a "crime". Seems like the terrorist label in applies to one community:rolleyes:
> 
> The conservatives don't need a policy..the media does a good enough job to create hate..


Definition of the phrase "Terrorist Attack"

"a surprise attack involving the deliberate use of violence against civilians in the hope of attaining political or religious aims"

I am guessing if I attacked someone with a knife shouting "Praise the Lord" whether I attacked a Muslim a white or ethnic person it would be a terrorist attack.


----------



## akaizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Im ashamed to be a english man living in england. Labour has well and truly fked it up.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> Problem is u can get two psychos that can justify their actions by using religious belief as a justification to what they have done. This leads to generalising a whole community which is wrong...but my concern is why isit the same religion is being used over and over again as this excuse to commit terrorism/crime etc....
> 
> No other faith is ever brought up in similar occurrences which means there is something wrong down the line somewhere surely within that community?


What about the Crusades "We kill and wipeout whole villages in the name of God" for 500 years Muslim and Christians battled over religion. You have to also remember the Bible and Qur'an are linked together and so is Christainity and Islam with the Qur'an making direct links to the bible.

The Qur'an also offers these quotes

The Qur'an explicitly promises salvation for all those righteous Christians who were there before the arrival of Muhammad:

" Lo! Those who believe (in that which is revealed unto thee, Muhammad), and those who are Jews, and Christians, and Sabaeans - whoever believeth in Allah and the Last Day and doeth right - surely their reward is with their Lord, and there shall no fear come upon them neither shall they grieve. "

(Qur'an 2 (Al-Baqara), ayat 62[5])

The Qur'an also makes it clear that the Christians will be nearest in love to those who follow the Qur'an and praises Christians for being humble and wise:

" And thou wilt find the nearest of them in affection to those who believe (to be) those who say: Lo! We are Christians. That is because there are among them priests and monks, and because they are not proud. When they listen to that which hath been revealed unto the messengers, thou seest their eyes overflow with tears because of their recognition of the Truth. They say: Our Lord, we believe. Inscribe us as among the witnesses.

How should we not believe in Allah and that which hath come unto us of the Truth. And (how should we not) hope that our Lord will bring us in along with righteous folk?

Allah hath rewarded them for that their saying-Gardens underneath which rivers flow, wherein they will abide for ever. That is the reward of the good. "

(Qur'an:5 (Al-Ma'ida), ayat 82-85[6])

So where at what point does it say go behead a soldier, blow other people up and kill and hurt as many people as possible I am unsure! This ain't about religion its about whacked out physcos using a religion to do what they want. Its that simple


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> I find it strange how the general public don't get into them and knock seven bells out of each of them boat knob sh1t pots....


because the vast majority of british are weak and wont risk what they have in there life for a country which will be against them if they did lash out imo.

muslims has a much stronger bond through there religion and the will die for what they believe, most brits would rather hide behind there curtain, doors locked watching the world pass by.

pathetic but true....

I think britains had peace for too long, brits don't no what its like to live in war and have to fight for what they have, they are numb to conflict and will avoid it. that far up there own ar$e brits believe peace is the higher path when in reality nice guys come last!

muslims do, that's why they try to get a grip on everything and be everyway, be part of everything and to keep what they have and keep taking.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I reckon UKIP may get a few more votes soon


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

in the words of Gregg valentine..............

''your either the barracuda or that little minnow swimming around''


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> because the vast majority of british are weak and wont risk what they have in there life for a country which will be against them if they did lash out imo.
> 
> muslims has a much stronger bond through there religion and the will die for what they believe, most brits would rather hide behind there curtain, doors locked watching the world pass by.
> 
> ...


Two guys covered in blood a dead body near by brandishing meatclevers knife and a hand gun. I have had more then my share of fights and not short on balls but I am guessing most people would have seen the attack and been startled. NOBODY knows how they will react in that situation talk is cheap actions are harder to follow. I have been robbed at gunpoint in Africa been shot at would I have intervened if I was walking down the street? I can say I honestly do not know I would like to think I would but the thought of losing my life and not seeing my two kids ever again?

Peace is not the higher path? So I should go out and rather then keep my head down and work for I want just punch and beat some poor sod and take from him what I want because nice guys come last and I then get a chance to fight for what I have?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> What about the Crusades "We kill and wipeout whole villages in the name of God" for 500 years Muslim and Christians battled over religion. You have to also remember the Bible and Qur'an are linked together and so is Christainity and Islam with the Qur'an making direct links to the bible.
> 
> The Qur'an also offers these quotes
> 
> ...


all religion is bull$h!t, its an uneducated answer to are existence because its the easy option to leave why were are here to blind fate.

*hope is a dream not reality.*


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> Two guys covered in blood a dead body near by brandishing meatclevers knife and a hand gun.* I have had more then my share of fights and not short on balls *but I am guessing most people would have seen the attack and been startled. NOBODY knows how they will react in that situation talk is cheap actions are harder to follow. I have been robbed at gunpoint in Africa been shot at would I have intervened if I was walking down the street? I can say I honestly do not know I would like to think I would but the thought of losing my life and not seeing my two kids ever again?
> 
> Peace is not the higher path? So I should go out and rather then keep my head down and work for I want just punch and beat some poor sod and take from him what I want because nice guys come last and I then get a chance to fight for what I have?


I did say the vast majority not all brits, and I agree talk is cheap.......... and no I think your digging into what I wrote too much tbh lol it was more a generalisation then the way you have put it.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> all religion is bull$h!t, its an uneducated answer to are existence because its the easy option to leave why were are here to blind fate.
> 
> *hope is a dream not reality.*


Well you just dashed the dreams of billions in one foul swoop. Whether BS or not many people believe in it and it was an indication that the real conflict is not religion but others using it as an excuse


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I did say the vast majority not all brits, and I agree talk is cheap.......... and no I think your digging into what I wrote too much tbh lol it was more a generalisation then the way you have put it.


I was just giving a reply from one of the "generalised Brits" lol I understand what you are saying but I hope I never ever have to encounter something like that but when the heart is pounding, seeing a sight like that I am not sure anyone can confidently judge how they would react. i think most of us on here would like to think we would help.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I narrow people down to 1 of the 3 i believe there is:

the brainwashed sheep, parasites, and lone wolves.

1) brainwashed sheep are brainwash by media like robots who blindly follow the rules right or wrong, people who as it on the fence with no true personal 'self educated' opinion on anything. we have an endless supply of these.

2) parasites are the scum of the world. there are many of these.

3) lone wolves have there own mind and own opinions and wont follow orders of rules because they are told to, only if they believe it is right based on there own views, they are outside the bubble the rest of the world live in, no government, media or anyone who acts superior to them will change there true personal beliefs, there are there own mind, a strong unbreakable mind. there are few of these scattered about.

others may not agree with this. and I may be mad.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> I was just giving a reply from one of the "generalised Brits" lol I understand what you are saying but I hope I never ever have to encounter something like that but when the heart is pounding, seeing a sight like that I am not sure anyone can confidently judge how they would react. i think most of us on here would like to think we would help.


I totally agree it is horrendous,


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> Well you just dashed the dreams of billions in one foul swoop. Whether BS or not many people believe in it and it was an indication that the real conflict is not religion but others using it as an excuse


using it to better your life and others is great, I agree, any other reason is wrong.

I think its because im more a man of science and im dead against religion, but its jmo, a single person, so meaningless to the world.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I try not to get involved in these type of threads, so this will be my last post :tongue:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Definition of the phrase "Terrorist Attack"
> 
> "a surprise attack involving the deliberate *use of violence against civilians* in the hope of attaining political or religious aims"
> 
> I am guessing if I attacked someone with a knife shouting "Praise the Lord" whether I attacked a Muslim a white or ethnic person it would be a terrorist attack.


This is interesting, as if it's an accurate definition, then by definition it cannot have been a terrorist attack, as the victim wasn't a civilian.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

When I see images like that and listen to the absolute sh1te those people are spouting it makes my blood boil. I am extremely tolerant to other peoples beliefs, but when you've got Muslim women telling non Muslim women they are basically trying to seduce someone for the clothes they wear its borderline lunacy. These people should not have the right to march through the streets chanting hate for the police and this country.

I wouldn't mind if any one of those people gave her logical answers to her questions. Youre going to hell because you're not Muslim lol give me a break and get your head out of your back side.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hotchy said:


> Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


are you joking? a lot of english people are very rude (me included)- how can you make a general statement because some bloke talked through a film that quite frankly you shouldnt have given your time to anyway....

fast and the furious 6? talk about flogging a dead horse


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

hotchy said:


> Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for* taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door*!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


You didnt relly do this did you, be honest


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hotchy said:


> Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


so....... you swore at him then stole his phone and potentially damaged it and he was the one being rude? :lol:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> This is interesting, as if it's an accurate definition, then by definition it cannot have been a terrorist attack, as the victim wasn't a civilian.


It is accurate and did make me wonder unless it was first reported before knowing the identity of the man murdered?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

hotchy said:


> *Generally alot of them are also very rude*. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...*after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?!* Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


Yep, you certainly sound like a polite gentleman :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Prodot said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574755733459&set=vb.513028458&type=2&theater
> 
> Thoughts?


You still haven't answered @Milky if your male or female


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm against Islam. Apparently it stands for peace but many don't practice what they preach!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> are you joking? a lot of english people are very rude (me included)- how can you make a general statement because some bloke talked through a film that quite frankly you shouldnt have given your time to anyway....
> 
> fast and the furious 6? talk about flogging a dead horse


watched it yesterday, was abit over the top, so got on the phone to the muslim hotline, i was wearing my im a muslim t-shirt so everyone in the cinema new, then some guy gave it the big one started accusing me off muslamic ray guns and all sorts, when i tuck off all my clothes, he ran away, maybe it was the box off condoms in my hand he was worried about


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sh1ttttttttt, sounds like a rap or something that if you say it in a tupac voice


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> watched it yesterday, was abit over the top, so got on the phone to the muslim hotline, i was wearing my im a muslim t-shirt so everyone in the cinema new, then some guy gave it the big one started accusing me off muslamic ray guns and all sorts, when i tuck off all my clothes, he ran away, maybe it was the box off condoms in my hand he was worried about


IM GLAD YOU WERE WEARING YOUR T-SHIRT- THATS HOW WE NO MUSLIMS KNOW WHO HOLDS THE RAY GUNS


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> IM GLAD YOU WERE WEARING YOUR T-SHIRT- THATS HOW WE NO MUSLIMS KNOW WHO HOLDS THE RAY GUNS


hey safety first thats how we roll, dont want to end up on the subway with 6 holes in my back, luckily i wasnt wearing my im an electrician tshirt..

ooo tastless


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

hotchy said:


> Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


Now you see, if you were hench he'd have shut the fcuk up and put his phone down the second you glared at him.

Moral of the story: train harder.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

hotchy said:


> Generally alot of them are also very rude. Well the ones iv met. I had a muslim answer his phone next to me in the cinema and talked on it for 5 minutes mid fast n furious 6...after me politly saying "you taking the **** mate? Go talk outside" and him ignoring me i get thrown out for taking his phone off him and chucking it towards the door!?! Another £10 later i got to see it elsewhere. Personal opinion, if they hate our country, they should be deported.


From what I've heard he probably did you a favour by not letting you watch the film, you should be thanking him.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

This says it all for me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If a bloke from a village was exposed as a pedophile, would you tar all the blokes from the same village with the same brush?


thats a sh1t example. if it was religious based then yes you could. Just like we do with priests.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I narrow people down to 1 of the 3 i believe there is:
> 
> the brainwashed sheep, parasites, and lone wolves.
> 
> ...


this is why i dont watch the news anymore and live 5 miles from the nearest other human lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Nidge said:


> This says it all for me.
> 
> View attachment 122207


Some might say Enoch powell and his reactionary speech are just as backward as the brainwashed idiots of today


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats a sh1t example. if it was religious based then yes you could. Just like we do with priests.


It was more an example of highlighting you shouldn't tar a group of people just because of what the minority do.

And if you tar all priests the same you're wrong about that as well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> It was more an example of highlighting you shouldn't tar a group of people just because of what the minority do.
> 
> And if you tar all priests the same you're wrong about that as well.


ye as i said it was a very poor example. the priest example is true and a reflection of how the general public react. Ye agree wrong to tar all with same brush but society does. oh well give a fk


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

IF THEY THEY DONT F**KING LIKE IT IN THE UK, GET OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> IF THEY THEY DONT F**KING LIKE IT, GET OUT!!!!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

absolute downright extremist ****s..these arent MUSLIMS.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think people that preach hate should be sent abroad if they were born here locked up.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> What is their motive for creating hate against Muslims? I'm not being sarcastic BTW I'm genuinely trying to understand why a paper would target a particular group. I mean sure, you could argue it sells, but equally they could hype something else up and it would sell too.


Simple really..you've got to keep the "boogey man" alive, how else would you justify the occupation of Muslim lands


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I must admit, whilst I'm not a fan of the "kick em all out" mentality...

..If you didn't like it, why would you not just leave?


----------



## hoaxey (Jan 7, 2013)

They should fekin go back to their own country. its sick.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

hoaxey said:


> They should fekin go back to their own country. its sick.


they are already in their own countries.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I think people that preach hate should be sent abroad if they were born here locked up.


The problem with locking them up is that there are vunerable and niave people all around them who can be manipulated it to actions once released. And by them I mean people how preach hate no specific religion, creed or race!!! Noracist


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

If they dont like it here why don't they feck off back to whatever sh1thole they came from? :rockon:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

death to islam, bring on a holy war their is no place for this barbaric religion sorry hope i dont get banned for this strong veiw of mine if what i just said is out of line mods let me know and it wont happen again (not racist but hate islam and all it stands for)


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

dirtymusket1 said:


> If they dont like it here why don't they feck off back to whatever sh1thole they came from? :rockon:


That would be to some maternity ward of some NHS hospital..?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Prodot said:


> They come to our country trying to imbed their views and change our beliefs, I think its a fvcking liberty, if they hate it so much why don't they fvck off back to where they came from


The main point these islam clerics make is that british government is hiding things from them and not treating them fairly... wow... p1ss off then, BRITISH..

Rather than them moan about being a minority why dont they Join in. You dont get catholic/christians ramming their views and ideaologies down our throats


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Of course I do, but who are you (or anyone else) to say that a peaceful protest shouldn't take place? Maybe the government put a stop to it with force, then raise petrol to £5/L, and when people protest, they put a stop to that, again, using force.
> 
> It's all well and good jumping on the 'send them back to where they came to' bandwagon, but is that really plausible? Who pays for their travel? Their visa and housing in a new country? Finds them a new job?


If you are protesting with a banner saying ' British police go to hell, telling a female she's half naked ( because she is wearing western clothing, and ur harping on how Britain is this and that ...quite frankly I'd rather see money spent on their travel back if they have so much dislike about our country then ' home' is where they should go. It's not about jumping on the bandwagon...I'm happy to integrate, I'm happy to see them working in this country, follow their religion and build mosques but lets be honest based on the clip....they hate anyone who doesn't follow their view...we don't...and that view is respected far more in the countries their parents where born in...therefore see ya!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

L11 said:


> I must admit, whilst I'm not a fan of the "kick em all out" mentality...
> 
> ..If you didn't like it, why would you not just leave?


Because occupying foriegn lands is part of their master plan of one islamic world


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> That would be to some maternity ward of some NHS hospital..?


No...but to their extended families in other countries..


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> death to islam, bring on a holy war their is no place for this barbaric religion sorry hope i dont get banned for this strong veiw of mine if what i just said is out of line mods let me know and it wont happen again (not racist but hate islam and all it stands for)


This is a very dangerous way of thinking .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> This is a very dangerous way of thinking .


Why? Will he burn in hells fire for bein a non believer


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Why? Will he burn in hells fire for bein a non believer


No, he'll get "negged by Noxchi"


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> Why? Will he burn in hells fire for bein a non believer


Hate , the most dangerous thing around the world , the mother of all evils . This is why .


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you imagine how long you would be alive if we did that in a muslim, islamic country....I say if you dont like OUR country FCUK OFF....they live off our system show some respect...or FCUK OFF


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> Hate , the most dangerous thing around the world , the mother of all evils . This is why .


Yes a nuclear bomb is no match for some hatred


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> they are already in their own countries.


That might be true, but them views dont belong here and if hate is all they are going to spread then go to a country where these views come from...or where their religion began


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

If a dogs born in a stable does that make it a horse ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> If a dogs born in a stable does that make it a horse ?


dont be silly, it would be a hibrid horsedogzombie


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> If a dogs born in a stable does that make it a horse ?


Now you got me asking my mum if im a dog or a horse and was i born in a barn..i was under the impression i was born in Sidcup


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

ollie321 said:


> That might be true, but them views dont belong here and if hate is all they are going to spread then go to a country where these views come from...or where their religion began


You have no right to say that , you'r the equal citizens of the same country , if they're doing something wrong you will give their penalties by legal ways , judicial ways .

I'm not defending them , I dont like people with long beards , I dont like people who closed to innovations , also I dont like some shria laws , shria laws should be based on Quran , but today there are some contradicts rules with quran , changed by humans , or by on the basis of the so-called hadiths .

They live in england and say that "british police go to hell" , this is so ugly , but!!! , why they have to say something like that , what is the wrong with , maybe discrimination ? I dont know the details .


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rob211080 said:


> The west indies was a spanish colony origionally.


So how come the majority of the countries speak English some French?

How come all the people there came from Africa via the u.k or the states??

Did Britain not colonies a third of the world?

I've said it before on this forum! It was the migrants who put the great into Britain! They helped rebuild it after the wars, the government offered jobs to the colonised countries (mostly the west indies) begging them to come to England and clean up the mess the Germans left! Yet stereotypes wanna start the Pakistan/Islam band wagon

Guess nobody watches Jeremy kyle? I've never seen a Pakistani jobless family on there bitching about their family ****

Not saying they don't exist but no this, a **** load of businesses in England are Pakistani/Muslim owned and there the ones putting money back into the country not these Chavs on Jeremy kyle what nobody moans about because its ok they can claim benefits there not Pakistani


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> You have no right to say that , you'r the equal citizens of the same country , if they're doing something wrong you will give their penalties by legal ways , judicial ways .
> 
> I'm not defending them , I dont like people with long beards , I dont like people who closed to innovations , also I dont like some shria laws , shria laws should be based on Quran , but today there are some contradicts rules with quran , changed by humans , or by on the basis of the so-called hadiths .
> 
> They live in england and say that "british police go to hell" , this is so ugly , but!!! , why they have to say something like that , what is the wrong with , maybe discrimination ? I dont know the details .


To be honest mate if they dont like how things work over here then they are free to and should fuk off and keep up their fukrey amongst others who are into the same fukrey

Not sayin they should go home but they shud get the hell outa england


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Now you got me asking my mum if im a dog or a horse and was i born in a barn..i was under the impression i was born in Sidcup


Is the one in red bobby brown? Serious question


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> You have no right to say that , you'r the equal citizens of the same country , if they're doing something wrong you will give their penalties by legal ways , judicial ways .
> 
> I'm not defending them , I dont like people with long beards , I dont like people who closed to innovations , also I dont like some shria laws , shria laws should be based on Quran , but today there are some contradicts rules with quran , changed by humans , or by on the basis of the so-called hadiths .
> 
> They live in england and say that "british police go to hell" , this is so ugly , but!!! , why they have to say something like that , what is the wrong with , maybe discrimination ? I dont know the details .


I have every right to say that, if all they are going to do is spread hatred and their view in this way that UK got to hell... you know the saying if they dont like our country they should do one....same as it was wrong during the crusades, you cant push your religion or belife in a country that dont share them, we are not an islamic country there are plenty that are and they can go and protest in one of them


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Is the one in red bobby brown? Serious question


Well spotted new edition from back in the day :thumb:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You do know we "brought" a lot of them over here when we decided we wanted to raid the wealth in their country.


Of course he doesn't know that. How can you even think he would know anything at all about how England came to be populated by as many people from the sub indian continent. That would require a level of education beyond your average 4 year old.

Someone on here has as their sig "don't argue with an idiot you will only find yourself being brought down to his level" Id take his advice on this one.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well spotted new edition from back in the day :thumb:


Was it bel biv devoe and Ralph tresvant also?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> To be honest mate if they dont like how things work over here then they are free to and should fuk off and keep up their fukrey amongst others who are into the same fukrey
> 
> Not sayin they should go home but they shud get the hell outa england


I can speak more hard , but I dont want to do it .

You have no right to say them "go out" . before you say that , look at the british history from real sources .


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Was it bel biv devoe and Ralph tresvant also?


Ah,the great johnny gill too.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

at the end of the day it all comes down to the fact that there in our country and think they can stilll live by ther floored sand kicking no tv having burka wearing rules..no one cares if you wanna pray too a pedo who fuked goats took it up the bum and treat women like ****... if they wanna live here and claim benifits and get treatment on our nhs they should be prepared to live by our rules..end of


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Was it bel biv devoe and Ralph tresvant also?





luther1 said:


> Ah,the great johnny gill too.


You clearly have been exposed to multiculturalism from a young age, cant have harmed you as you clearly have/had good taste in music:laugh:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

they've all been brainwashed by crazy islamic elders, there's no wonder organisations like the bnp and edl are gaining popularity.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly have been exposed to multiculturalism from a young age, cant have harmed you as you clearly have/had good taste in music:laugh:


I'm an old soul boy bro. Solar radio and caister all the way


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

samb213 said:


> at the end of the day it all comes down to the fact that there in our country and think they can stilll live by ther floored sand kicking no tv having burka wearing rules..no one cares if you wanna pray too a pedo who fuked goats took it up the bum and treat women like ****... if they wanna live here and claim benifits and get treatment on our nhs they should be prepared to live by our rules..end of


Does that also include white radicalised british born muslims? As for the sand im not sure where the likes of Richard Dart sourced his from


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

ollie321 said:


> I have every right to say that, if all they are going to do is spread hatred and their view in this way that UK got to hell... you know the saying if they dont like our country they should do one....same as it was wrong during the crusades, you cant push your religion or belife in a country that dont share them, we are not an islamic country there are plenty that are and they can go and protest in one of them


if its a free country , everyone lives as they wish without harming other people .


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> if its a free country , everyone lives as they wish without harming other people .


There is a massive undertone of you agreeing with them and what they are doing

So what do you think of the EDL, do you think they are right to be doing what they are?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I narrow people down to 1 of the 3 i believe there is:
> 
> the brainwashed sheep, parasites, and lone wolves.
> 
> ...


I am 3. Rules are broken when offence is taken by the harsh and brutal truth. Not being able to accept the truth and go on the defensive are the actions of 1 and 2.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

There has always been and will always be ar$eholes, and they'll always find an excuse to act like ar$eholes, doesn't matter where they come from, what they believe, or what colour they are! Just smack em down when they step out of line!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> I can speak more hard , but I dont want to do it .
> 
> You have no right to say them "go out" . before you say that , look at the british history from real sources .


Stop justifying everything with history. It excuses nothing!


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Does that also include white radicalised british born muslims? As for the sand im not sure where the likes of Richard Dart sourced his from


yer they can fuk right off too


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> I can speak more hard , but I dont want to do it .
> 
> You have no right to say them "go out" . before you say that , look at the british history from real sources .


Same way your brethren have no right to say the ****e they were comin out with on that video

Its not about rights anyway its about common sense. If I go to a club and tbey dont play the music I like I dont start shoutin off my mouth and actin a cnut I'll leave and go somewhere that caters for my musical taste


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

samb213 said:


> yer they can fuk right off too


Where to? devon? :lol:


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Breda said:


> Same way your brethren have no right to say the ****e they were comin out with on that video
> 
> Its not about rights anyway its about common sense. If I go to a club and tbey dont play the music I like I dont start shoutin off my mouth and actin a cnut I'll leave and go somewhere that caters for my musical taste


Spot on mate


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

ollie321 said:


> There is a massive undertone of you agreeing with them and what they are doing
> 
> So what do you think of the EDL, do you think they are right to be doing what they are?


I dont know who are they and I dont know the structure of thought of them . The only thing I know they are british citizens , you have to listen to the wishes of people , muslim , jew , christian or another , they are your children . You said england is a christian country , I dont think many christian depend on their religion , they are usually dont care about christianity and dont believe any god , especially the new generation young people . I see them as atheist countries .

Sorry , what is EDL ?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Where to? devon? :lol:


yer somewere real real fuking mean like devon ..that should make em think twice about been sooo radical


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> I dont know who are they and I dont know the structure of thought of them . The only thing I know they are british citizens , you have to listen to the wishes of people , muslim , jew , christian or another , they are your children . You said england is a christian country , I dont think many christian depend on their religion , they are usually dont care about christianity and dont believe any god , especially the new generation young people . I see them as atheist countries .
> 
> Sorry , what is EDL ?


I'm not even getting into a debate with someone who tries to stick up for scum like that, with bull$hit, so if you agree with their views and freedom and all that crap you wont mind what we did during the crusades because that is what these people are doing.....

You really are not worth my time


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> if its a free country , everyone lives as they wish without harming other people .


I've seen twice in this thread alone you telling people they have no right to say what they believe. Yet in this post you say yourself, its a free country. We have freedom of speech. If its ok for extremist to march through the streets chanting hatred about this country then it's ok for someone to voice an opinion and tell those people to go to a country that shares those beliefs.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> If a dogs born in a stable does that make it a horse ?


Have to be a HUGE fcuking dog mate to be fair, id say does it make it a pony?

Nope, its a dog.... Silly :tongue:


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

GET THE ****S OUT TO ****


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I've seen twice in this thread alone you telling people they have no right to say what they believe. Yet in this post you say yourself, its a free country. We have freedom of speech. If its ok for extremist to march through the streets chanting hatred about this country then it's ok for someone to voice an opinion and tell those people to go to a country that shares those beliefs.


Read again what I said , trying to understand , not trying to be the opposition . I'm sure you will understand perfectly .



ollie321 said:


> I'm not even getting into a debate with someone who tries to stick up for scum like that, with bull$hit, so if you agree with their views and freedom and all that crap you wont mind what we did during the crusades because that is what these people are doing.....
> 
> You really are not worth my time


I understand better now why they say "british police go to hell british people go to hell"


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Have to be a HUGE fcuking dog mate to be fair, id say does it make it a pony?
> 
> Nope, its a dog.... Silly :tongue:


Hahaha

A photoshop but still good lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ollie321 said:


> I'm not even getting into a debate with someone who tries to stick up for scum like that, with bull$hit, so if you agree with their views and freedom and all that crap you wont mind what we did during the crusades because that is what these people are doing.....
> 
> You really are not worth my time


think your misunderstanding her broken english mate, she isnt condoning there actions nor has she said that, more the fact these guys are more or less british citizens so they should be punished via the english legal system, even tho we believe they deserve something much more severe


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

PaulB said:


> I've seen twice in this thread alone you telling people they have no right to say what they believe. Yet in this post you say yourself, its a free country. We have freedom of speech. If its ok for extremist to march through the streets chanting hatred about this country then it's ok for someone to voice an opinion and tell those people to go to a country that shares those beliefs.


again mate, her english is a bit broken, just read slower and youll see she isnt knocking anything


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

well if this threads good for anything..its defo a good indication of weather the gear your running is real ..after watching that video i raged that hard i now know my test400 is 100 percent legit


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> Read again what I said , trying to understand , not trying to be the opposition . I'm sure you will understand perfectly .
> 
> I understand better now why they say "british police go to hell british people go to hell"


And why is that


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

zack amin said:


> again mate, her english is a bit broken,* just read slower* and youll see she isnt knocking anything


I'm not trying to imply she's knocking anything. Im pointing out that people have views and have a right to air them.  I don't normally like getting involved with these threads as theres no easy solution to the problem. If I'm not understanding correctly then I apologise, but I stand by what I said.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

PaulB said:


> I'm not trying to imply she's knocking anything. Im pointing out that people have views and have a right to air them.  I don't normally like getting involved with these threads as theres no easy solution to the problem. If I'm not understanding correctly then I apologise, but I stand by what I said.


yeah mate, i tend to stay out these threads nowadays due to me always being slap bang in the middle lol, nowadays i just cant be ****d, but yeah shes pretty much saying what your saying, im used to reading/speaking to people with broken english my mums an esol teacher lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ollie321 said:


> Can you imagine how long you would be alive if we did that in a muslim, islamic country....I say if you dont like OUR country FCUK OFF....they live off our system show some respect...or FCUK OFF


If we did the ****in same in their country they'd have our heads off within 2 minutes.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

I love how people always get all riled up about isolated incidents. There are nutjobs everywhere of every race and religion, i know lots of religious people and non of them act this way, they are normal. If a person is loony enough they will use anything as an excuse to express their crazyness, religion is ideal. It's not the religion, it's the individuals that are just wired the wrong way.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Nidge said:


> If we did the ****in same in their country they'd have our heads off within 2 minutes.


There is nothing like "their country"

Their country is england , they have the right to meeting and using this right.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

TBF ii there is anyone to blame its the British people that "voted" for the government that allow demonstrations like that to take place :laugh:


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

so glad i ****ed off to ireland 16 years ago away from this **** when i was a kid i went to a catholic school in england which muslims and catholics attended and everybody got on great its frightening the way things are going now over there glad to be well away from it to be honest there isnt going to be a easy solution to these problems the seeds are already sewn with extremist views from all parts of society kids being brought up to hate sad times :thumbdown:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> IF THEY THEY DONT F**KING LIKE IT IN THE UK, GET OUT!!!!!!


Such a simple answer to a complex issue...

Our army is In most of there countries ? "fk off back to your own country" which is currently being occupied by the uk / america and being told sharia law is wrong.

Media played a blinder tbh. If you big up every time a remotely Muslim person does anything remotely wrong you soon stop questioning why we seem to be in every major Muslim country / arming rebels in there countries.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gycraig said:


> Such a simple answer to a complex issue...
> 
> Our army is In most of there countries ? "fk off back to your own country" which is currently being occupied by the uk / america and being told sharia law is wrong.
> 
> Media played a blinder tbh. If you big up every time a remotely Muslim person does anything remotely wrong you soon stop questioning why we seem to be in every major Muslim country / arming rebels in there countries.


The sooner they free up the oil and riches the sooner the uk and usa can unoccupy their lands

Jeeez


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

The comments in this thread are mainly responses to that clip at the beginning. The woman Muslim is saying to Stacey that she should put some clothes on and asking her who she's trying to seduce all because she is wearing western clothes. Towards the end when she is talking to that guy and he basically says he doesn't have to listen to the laws of this land because they are not Islamic laws and that every non Muslim will burn in hell.

Do I want my daughter listening to that sort of sh!t no I do not. There are a lot of Muslim extremists in Cardiff and Swansea that's why I hardly ever go there because I don't want to breath the same air as the filthy f.uckers.

Now before I'm accused of being racist let's look at this as if I was having a party. I wouldn't say oh you can't come cos you're Muslim or you can't come cos you're Chinese. I would however want to ban the people that would wanna put a f.ucking nail bomb in my cake.

We are allowed to say that we don't want people that preach hate, disrespect us and think they're above our laws in our country. If they were born here and sadly converted to the darker sides of islam then we should be allowed to deport them because clearly it's only a matter of time before they do something bad.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> The comments in this thread are mainly responses to that clip at the beginning. The woman Muslim is saying to Stacey that she should put some clothes on and asking her who she's trying to seduce all because she is wearing western clothes. Towards the end when she is talking to that guy and he basically says he doesn't have to listen to the laws of this land because they are not Islamic laws and that every non Muslim will burn in hell.
> 
> Do I want my daughter listening to that sort of sh!t no I do not. There are a lot of Muslim extremists in Cardiff and Swansea that's why I hardly ever go there because I don't want to breath the same air as the filthy f.uckers.
> 
> ...


Deport them where exactly ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs07o7_my-hometown-fanatics-luton-couchtripper_shortfilms#.UZ6dLr3BukA

Full Program.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Deport them where exactly ?


Right this seems to be the running theme here whenever someone mentions removing them from our country. Yes they may have been born here but in my opinion as soon as they start preaching that the way we live is wrong and that the only way to "save uk become sharia" that's one of their quotes they should be deported to a country that supports Sharia.

If I was in someone's party and I didn't like it I wouldn't go round saying to the host and the guests that the party was crap or the music is crap or everyone's outfits are crap I would just go to my own party where I like what the people wear and the music and the atmosphere. I don't understand why they can dislike us so much and want us to live their way of life when if they wanted it so badly they could just go to a country that supports it.

I honestly think that if the powers that be said right all extremists go to the countries that practice your bollox then we will remove all our troops I think they would do a fair exchange. The countries are too f.ucked to refuse to make deals with us so we can still have our oil and coffee and whatever else they have.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Right this seems to be the running theme here whenever someone mentions removing them from our country. Yes they may have been born here but in my opinion as soon as they start preaching that the way we live is wrong and that the only way to "save uk become sharia" that's one of their quotes they should be deported to a country that supports Sharia.
> 
> .


I think you are getting comfused using the word deport

Verb

Expel (a foreigner) from a country, typically on the grounds of illegal status or for having committed a crime.

Exile (a native) to another country.

So if they are british born where would you deport them to? Because they are not foreigners


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you are getting comfused using the word deport
> 
> Verb
> 
> ...


Give up mate shes obviously a card short of a full deck, more gifs plz


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think you are getting comfused using the word deport
> 
> Verb
> 
> ...


Deport, exile, remove, slingshot the c.nuts out I don't give a f.uck as long as they aren't here causing people a mischief.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The same people who moan about this country being pc and not being able to speak out are the same people moaning about a small group of people marching and chanting sh1te, got to love irony


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> more gifs plz





beefdinner said:


> Deport, exile, remove, slingshot the c.nuts out I don't give a f.uck as long as they aren't here causing people a mischief.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Give up mate shes obviously a card short of a full deck, more gifs plz


Can't believe the other thread got closed whilst I was having a life goddamit


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Can't believe the other thread got closed whilst I was having a life goddamit


should know better than to log off :nono:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Beth yw'r pwynt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Deport, exile, remove, slingshot the c.nuts out I don't give a f.uck as long as they aren't here causing people a mischief.


But it's just a very small minority from a religion of 2billion people that have those extreme views. I agree that those types of demonstrations should be banned as they serve no purpose other than causing hate( which is clearly shown by the responses of some on here).

But it's not as easy as you said to "deport" them. People need to look at the bigger picture and the root cause for most terrorist attacks( not just by muslims ). It's not that these people are more violent than another group, it's an "alarm", a "signal" that something is wrong in the treatment of these people! something the general public will never see.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Beth yw'r pwynt.


auto correct's a bastard "innit"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Beth yw'r pwynt.


Who's point?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Beth yw'r pwynt.


Whos Beth? Does she know Allen?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whos Beth? Does she know Allen?


Allen ! Come to me !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Twp


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whos Beth? Does she know Allen?


It means 'what's the point'


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Beth yw'r pwynt.


Rsjh fenroug gratngkjrtngkrtj


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I said "what's the point" and now I'm saying nos da, wedi blino


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Rsjh fenroug gratngkjrtngkrtj


Don't mess with the welshies treacle


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I said "what's the point" and now I'm saying nos da, wedi blino


Nos da


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> But it's just a very small minority from a religion of 2billion people that have those extreme views. I agree that those types of demonstrations should be banned as they serve no purpose other than causing hate( which is clearly shown by the responses of some on here).
> 
> But it's not as easy as you said to "deport" them. People need to look at the bigger picture and the root cause for most terrorist attacks( not just by muslims ). It's not that these people are more violent than another group, it's an "alarm", a "signal" that something is wrong in the treatment of these people! something the general public will never see.


It stems from the Balfour Deceleration mate, as Israel was allowed to build settlements in disputed lands. Up until that point Jews and Muslims lived happily side by side. Guess who was a part of the Balfour Treaty ... Great Britain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfour_Declaration


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Oi you two ! Coming in here speaking your foreign rubbish ! This is a english board speak english !!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> The comments in this thread are mainly responses to that clip at the beginning. The woman Muslim is saying to Stacey that she should put some clothes on and asking her who she's trying to seduce all because she is wearing western clothes. Towards the end when she is talking to that guy and he basically says he doesn't have to listen to the laws of this land because they are not Islamic laws and that every non Muslim will burn in hell.
> 
> Do I want my daughter listening to that sort of sh!t no I do not. There are a lot of Muslim extremists in Cardiff and Swansea that's why I hardly ever go there because I don't want to breath the same air as the filthy f.uckers.
> 
> ...


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

ikijfgjrgpirhvjnr ergjhoerpugvfnv eorgjerjvb nfvb4rjh Dave


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Nos da


Hwyl fawr ffrindiau


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

If you dont want to speak our language on our board then go to a board where you can speak your own language

:lol:

i love irony


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> ikijfgjrgpirhvjnr ergjhoerpugvfnv eorgjerjvb nfvb4rjh Dave


And a cnrnjkfnr tvregnt bjhrsvtnrjgvnsrtjvhrn to you too!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Hwyl fawr ffrindiau


Why where you going ?

Edit - to bed !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Why where you going ?
> 
> Edit - to bed ?


Nos da explained that lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Why where you going ?


To bed and must turn notifications off on my phone cos no doubt I'll be quoted to hell and slated.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Nos da explained that lol


Well i only went back and checked that bit after i posted :001_tt2: lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bed time for me too, no doubt wake up and this will be 25 pages with even more retarded posts


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gav76 said:


> they are more violent though, everybody knew as soon as it was announced a soldier had been beheaded that it was by a muslim in the name of islam, when was the last time a jew cut the the head off a bhuddist


I was talking about the the root causes for their actions, it's not a competition of who's more violent or not..lol , killing is killing right?

Or has a none muslim never commited a horrendous crime?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Killing is killing and non muslims commit crimes.......but lol

If there was a scoreboard for modern day /killings/beheadings/bombs, muslims would be winning by alot id imagine mate lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> It stems from the Balfour Deceleration mate, as Israel was allowed to build settlements in disputed lands. Up until that point Jews and Muslims lived happily side by side. Guess who was a part of the Balfour Treaty ... Great Britain
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfour_Declaration


Yes mate I've read up on that.

The Zionist movement and the occupation of palestine is another crazy topic


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gav76 said:


> The root causes? are you going back to the crusades here?


No need to mate...The recent wars in Afghanistan and Iraq are enough.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Killing is killing and non muslims commit crimes.......but lol
> 
> If there was a scoreboard for modern day /killings/beheadings/bombs, muslims would be winning by alot id imagine mate lol


if there was a scoreboard for weapons sales statistics to people for killing each other , christian countries would be the first clear .

if there was a scoreboard for sneaking , non-muslim countries would be the first clear .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> if there was a scoreboard for weapons sales statistics to people for killing each other , christian countries would be the first clear .
> 
> if there was a scoreboard for sneaking , non-muslim countries would be the first clear .


But the killing one ???

I dont think England is very high up the board for selling weapons !

Sneaking :confused1:

Sometimes if you havnt got a decent argument you should give it a rest :whistling:


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

gav76 said:


> really, more than the middle east? you're a fvcking idiot


Thanks you'r so polite . usa , russia , germany , france , china , israel . these countries the biggest weapons manufacturers and they sell these weapons to ignorant middle east countries , to african countries , to asian countries , to caucasus countries . These manufacturers do their best to make them fight with each other , because dont want to cut off the source of the money .

Because their god is MONEY , they shall obey MONEY .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> The comments in this thread are mainly responses to that clip at the beginning. The woman Muslim is saying to Stacey that she should put some clothes on and asking her who she's trying to seduce all because she is wearing western clothes. Towards the end when she is talking to that guy and he basically says he doesn't have to listen to the laws of this land because they are not Islamic laws and that every non Muslim will burn in hell.
> 
> Do I want my daughter listening to that sort of sh!t no I do not. There are a lot of Muslim extremists in Cardiff and Swansea that's why I hardly ever go there because I don't want to breath the same air as the filthy f.uckers.
> 
> ...












I'm starting to believe that you actually thought he was called Allan. To be honest if I had a kid, I don't know what I'd want it to avoid listening to. Some "Muslim extremist" or some uneducated moron whose compared all this to a party.

You don't have a brother that hides his muslamic ray gun at yours do you? In fact, is Prodot related to you? You both seem to be sprouting the same uneducated sht on various different topics.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm starting to believe that you actually thought he was called Allan. To be honest if I had a kid, I don't know what I'd want it to avoid listening to. Some "Muslim extremist" or some uneducated moron whose compared all this to a party.
> 
> You don't have a brother that hides his muslamic ray gun at yours do you? In fact, is Prodot related to you? You both seem to be sprouting the same uneducated sht on various different topics.


So youve nowhere to go with this, because what beefdinner is saying, is not questionable, because its actually on film.Only tactic then to try and divert with an Ad Homien attack.Bit pathetic really.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm starting to believe that you actually thought he was called Allan. To be honest if I had a kid, I don't know what I'd want it to avoid listening to. Some "Muslim extremist" or some uneducated moron whose compared all this to a party.
> 
> You don't have a brother that hides his muslamic ray gun at yours do you? In fact, is Prodot related to you? You both seem to be sprouting the same uneducated sht on various different topics.


Right as I've already explained. I said Allan because I have no respect for the religion. There are enough murders and acts of terrorism committed in the name of Allah for me to know what the correct name was. I'll reiterate for you because you seem to have difficulty in grasping that I was taking the p!ss.

If anything I think it's you that's suffering with the slight retardation hence the reason why I used the party analogy. So the more simple minded can understand what I'm trying to say here.

Because I'm not for Muslim extremists you are calling me a moron. Because I said I wouldn't want my daughter to listen to anything these f.ucking parasites have to say i.e - "all non Muslims will burn in hell" you call me a moron.

If you think that the people in this clip are normal and pose no threat to the community then quite frankly, you should be reported. It is not normal and should not be tolerated.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I can forsee the future and fortell this thread shall be locked sometime today..anyone want me to read their palms?

@beefdinner I dont think you are stupid or uneducated as some of your earlier posts came across. .I think you may have chose the wrong words and maybe used a few facebook statuses..uninformed yes maybe but like I said before dont take it to heart


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can forsee the future and fortell this thread shall be locked sometime today..anyone want me to read their palms?
> 
> @beefdinner I dont think you are stupid or uneducated as some of your earlier posts came across. .I think you may have chose the wrong words and maybe used a few facebook statuses..uninformed yes maybe but like I said before dont take it to heart


How can I not take it to heart when I have dudes calling me "a moron" because I said I wouldn't want my daughter to hear the messed up chants and opinions of a Muslim extremist?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Noxchi said:


> Hate , the most dangerous thing around the world , the mother of all evils . This is why .


Well it would appear that one specific religion has the monopoly on that wouldnt it? You can neg me again if you choose.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

It just goes to show how mad 'Religion' in the general term really is. Look at the uproar it can cause even on a Forum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> *How can I not take it to heart when I have dudes calling me "a moron"* because I said I wouldn't want my daughter to hear the messed up chants and opinions of a Muslim extremist?


im afraid its the risk you run when you post uninformed regurgitated facebook posts, i doubt any normal parent would want their child listening to the ramblings of any radicalised group weather it be f*ckery from Anjem choudary, Louis farrakhan or tommy robinson


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gav76 said:


> i'm not sure what you're trying to say, it seems like you have an agenda, are you muslim by any chance?


Yes I am, do you have a problem?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

ollie321 said:


> There is a massive undertone of you agreeing with them and what they are doing
> 
> So what do you think of the EDL, do you think they are right to be doing what they are?







Do you honestly see anything wrong with what he's saying?? I don't


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im afraid its the risk you run when you post uninformed regurgitated facebook posts, i doubt any normal parent would want their child listening to the ramblings of any radicalised group weather it be Anjem choudary, Louis farrakhan or tommy robinson


You're mentioning Facebook again? Are you getting me confused with the person who wrote that hoax Australian paragraph?? Though my posts are not the brightest they are indeed my own words and thoughts. I've not written any Facebook status' about this.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> How can I not take it to heart when I have dudes calling me "a moron" because I said I wouldn't want my daughter to hear the messed up chants and opinions of a Muslim extremist?


You can chose to take to heart or nit take to heart what you wish, there's more people on this board with more valued OPinions, I've been quite long enough, I'm sorry but for the majority you do ttalk and a're talking crap, your talking to a Muslim now.

many Muslims around the world and In the UK are some off the nicest most educated people you may ever have the pleasure off meating in your sad little world, that also being said my brother a serving soldier for the British forces also falls under that, and I'm sure while he's out there protecting ' your country ' that you probably do fcukall for except wine on a forum about you'd rather him be 6ft under.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> *death to islam, bring on a holy war* their is no place for this barbaric religion sorry hope i dont get banned for this strong veiw of mine if what i just said is out of line mods let me know and it wont happen again (not racist but *hate islam and all it stands for*)


That first bit is just as extreme and full of hatred as the extremists in the video in the OP.

As for hating Islam, have you actually researched or studied the teachings of Qu'ran for yourself, rather than get your information from a politicised view portrayed by the media or other groups with agendas? (Serious question)

I honestly don't see why any civil person would hate something that teaches peace, love and respect between fellow people.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Well it would appear that one specific religion has the monopoly on that wouldnt it? You can neg me again if you choose.


Awww essexboy I almost felt a little left out when I noticed a chance to bash a mMuslim had gone for so many pages without your input


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That first bit is just as extreme and full of hatred as the extremists in the video in the OP.
> 
> As for hating Islam, have you actually researched or studied the teachings of Qu'ran for yourself, rather than get your information from a politicised view portrayed by the media or other groups with agendas? (Serious question)
> 
> I honestly don't see why any civil person would hate something that teaches peace, love and respect between fellow people.


Because it would be to much effort for anyone to research and learn, instead they would rrather listen to what so and so says, it's easier


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That first bit is just as extreme and full of hatred as the extremists in the video in the OP.
> 
> As for hating Islam, have you actually researched or studied the teachings of Qu'ran for yourself, rather than get your information from a politicised view portrayed by the media or other groups with agendas? (Serious question)
> 
> I honestly don't see why any civil person would hate something that teaches peace, love and respect between fellow people.


How come the peace, love and respect message isn't getting through though? Lost in translation maybe?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Awww essexboy I almost felt a little left out when I noticed a chance to bash a mMuslim had gone for so many pages without your input


Can I ask you what do Muslims do to help these issues and stop this getting worse? Only ask not to be racist in any way its just I never hear of Muslims protesting to stop any of these problems here or in any other country. Why don't Muslims try to stand against Islamic extremist?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> *You're mentioning Facebook again?* Are you getting me confused with the person who wrote that hoax Australian paragraph?? Though my posts are not the brightest they are indeed my own words and thoughts. I've not written any Facebook status' about this.


by facebook statuses i meant the typical statuses you'd expect to find on facebook



beefdinner said:


> If they were *born here and sadly converted to the darker sides of islam then we should be allowed to deport them* because clearly it's only a matter of time before they do something bad.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Can I ask you what do Muslims do to help these issues and stop this getting worse? Only ask not to be racist in any way its just I never hear of Muslims protesting to stop any of these problems here or in any other country. Why don't Muslims try to stand against Islamic extremist?


Tell me mate, have you ever bothered to look into what Muslims do? Because I have, I've been to marches against extremism, I've heard speeches from top scholars around the world who are ashamed off this behaviour and warn and teach against it, but there is a small minority who are bbrainwashed into it, if it could be stopped I pray it does, but some people can eeasily be manipulated into doing what is wrong, where I'm from there's regular marches against edl and so forth right wing groups, with so many members including United against fascism which sees many many none mMuslims and Muslims alike stold side by side, quite inspiring to be honest


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> by facebook statuses i meant the typical statuses you'd expect to find on facebook


Apologies for using the word deport instead of exile. Deport just rolls so naturally off the tongue though because your mind, or at least my mind, presumes that they shouldn't have been here in the first place.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Morons are morons, whatever their beliefs!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> TBF ii there is anyone to blame its the British people that "voted" for the government that allow demonstrations like that to take place :laugh:


It's the fault of Labour voters. Think Tony Blair...Human Rights Act...illegal wars...mass immigration issues. Shame sometimes people can't see the wood for the trees.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im afraid its the risk you run when you post uninformed regurgitated facebook posts,* i doubt any normal parent would want their child listening to the ramblings of any radicalised group weather it be f*ckery from Anjem choudary, Louis farrakhan or tommy robinson*


As a parent, I'd rather put up with that than live in a country where people could be summarily deported/exiled for their thoughts or words, their religion, politics or culture. Disregarding key legal principals that define our society such as freedom of speech, presumption of innocence, right to a fair trial etc etc is not the answer.

"If you tolerate this, then your children will be next."


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

around the world there are catholic priests who have abused children, there are chrisitans who have murdered in the name of god, there are christians who picket dead soliders funerals claiming its god punishing them, there are muslims who are blowing people up, there are budhists who are killing muslims, there are hindus creating acts of terror.

we only seem to focus on the muslims.

why? scaremongering in the media, political control.

the message is 'stay in your homes people, its not safe to go out side!'


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Deport, exile, remove, slingshot the c.nuts out I don't give a f.uck as long as they aren't here causing people a mischief.


Do you not realise you're actually preaching hatred yourself? Should you also be 'deported' or sling shotted? I'd use another 'irony' meme, but they seem to be wasted.

U mad bro?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

essexboy said:


> So youve nowhere to go with this, because what beefdinner is saying, is not questionable, because its actually on film.Only tactic then to try and divert with an Ad Homien attack.Bit pathetic really.


The law of the land will be followed no matter what they say, even the Muslim guy that interviewed the EDL kn0bjockey said that Sharia law and Law of the land are two different things. The reason he said that non Muslims will go to hell is because that's what Islam says, he was asked that and he gave the answer. If she wanted a sugar coated answer she shouldn't have asked it. She'd probably get the same answer if she asked a practicing catholic and she told them she wasn't married but she was pregnant.



beefdinner said:


> Right as I've already explained. I said Allan because I have no respect for the religion. There are enough murders and acts of terrorism committed in the name of Allah for me to know what the correct name was. I'll reiterate for you because you seem to have difficulty in grasping that I was taking the p!ss.
> 
> If anything I think it's you that's suffering with the slight retardation hence the reason why I used the party analogy. So the more simple minded can understand what I'm trying to say here.
> 
> ...


You say that you don't respect them so why should they respect our religion? Did we respect their religion and law of the land during the crusades?? Just because the boot is on the other foot and it suits us its ok to not respect other religions??

The only simple answers seem to come from a few of the people that are opposed to Muslims and Islam so no need to simplify your answers for the rest of us.

I'm not religious at all and I've been brought up in a country where till the 18th century it was under a 400 year occupancy from a Muslim state and they destroyed the country. I should be one of the first in the queue to want to flog them all but I'm not. Equally will I be sad if in a few hundred years we go into their country and do what they did to us?? Again no I wouldn't be sad and in fact I'd just think "what goes around, comes around".

And no, I don't think the majority are a threat, only a very small few. So please go ahead and report me, I'm waiting here on the edge of my seat for it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Can't believe the other thread got closed whilst I was having a life goddamit


How is this one still open with the blatant racist and xenophobic remarks of some people?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

To be honest all of this just scares the sh1t out of me. I can understand why @beefdinner is saying a lot of what she says. It comes from fear for our children and what sort of world they're growing up in. Fear is a powerful thing.

I don't agree that deporting / exiling people is the answer though. Obviously there isn't an easy answer. We all just need to be more tolerant and respectful of others and their beliefs.

I was brought up not to judge others based on their colour, creed, sexuality or appearance etc. but on their actions.

I love being part of a multi cultural society and I think my children benefit from learning about other religions and cultures. It's such a shame that the minority spoil it for the rest of us.

The extremists (on both sides) need to be dealt with quickly and firmly and just let everybody else go about their lives however they choose.

I realise this is a very simplistic view and not a practical solution, it's just how I would like it to be in an 'ideal world'.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

F.ck nearly forgot to go training there, ill see if theres a BB thread here for inspiration

Seriously though its sad , very sad what happened the other day but a forum of bodybuilders all arguing with each other aint gonna fix f.ck all.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

EDL: Burka?? Bloody Burka??? Noooooo we cant be having that in our country, come on lads lets go out and protest against the Burka. They shouldn't be allowed to cover their face.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> How come the peace, love and respect message isn't getting through though? Lost in translation maybe?


Because some people are easily brainwashed. Yourself for example.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> around the world there are catholic priests who have abused children, there are chrisitans who have murdered in the name of god, there are christians who picket dead soliders funerals claiming its god punishing them, there are muslims who are blowing people up, there are budhists who are killing muslims, there are hindus creating acts of terror.
> 
> we only seem to focus on the muslims.
> 
> ...


Did you make that bit up about terrorist Hindus and killer Buddhists, if not I'd like some links?

The rest I agreed with


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Well it would appear that one specific religion has the monopoly on that wouldnt it? You can neg me again if you choose.


Lol it seems that anyone who has a opinion that rivals hers gets a neg and/or ignored.......hmmm :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

johnnya said:


> forum of bodybuilders all arguing with each other aint gonna fix f.ck all.


Didnt you know we are all astute social commentators, financial advisors experts in law, public relations and all things the powers that be cant quite get right?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest all of this just scares the sh1t out of me. I can understand why @beefdinner is saying a lot of what she says. It comes from fear for our children and what sort of world they're growing up in. Fear is a powerful thing.
> 
> I don't agree that deporting / exiling people is the answer though. Obviously there isn't an easy answer. We all just need to be more tolerant and respectful of others and their beliefs.
> 
> ...


You see I agree, when we fear for our children we like to educate ourselves to inturn educate our children or our yyounger generation, but why spout **** about how you wouldn't want your child growing up listening to this extreme hate kind off ironic shed rather them grow up with her far out racist and hatred inspiring views


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> EDL: Burka?? Bloody Burka??? Noooooo we cant be having that in our country, come on lads lets go out and protest against the Burka. They shouldn't be allowed to cover their face.


That was a midnight launch for the new Army of two game mate !!! Dont come in here scaremongering :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wtf is going on in here?

your all a bunch of cnuts


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Didnt you know we are all astute social commentators, financial advisors experts in law, public relations and all things the powers that be cant quite get right?


You completely forgot the assassins and killers skills, for anything from a perceived insult to looking at your girlfriends car in a lewd manner. I think they're going to be quite important if a 1/3 of these postings are anywhere near correct.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Tell me mate, have you ever bothered to look into what Muslims do? Because I have, I've been to marches against extremism, I've heard speeches from top scholars around the world who are ashamed off this behaviour and warn and teach against it, but there is a *small minority* who are bbrainwashed into it, if it could be stopped I pray it does, but some people can eeasily be manipulated into doing what is wrong, where I'm from there's regular marches against edl and so forth right wing groups, with so many members including United against fascism which sees many many none mMuslims and Muslims alike stold side by side, quite inspiring to be honest


The bolded point is some of the problem. To the general public it does not seem a minority.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Did you make that bit up about terrorist Hindus and killer Buddhists, if not I'd like some links?
> 
> The rest I agreed with


sadly, i didnt....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/jan/19/india-hindu-terrorism-threat

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/22/burmese-police-buddhists-attack-muslims


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Did you make that bit up about terrorist Hindus and killer Buddhists, if not I'd like some links?
> 
> The rest I agreed with


Funny that **** about killer buddist been in the south of thailand where buddist are being killed and there are still peaceful, people confuse the thai army with buddist monks two completely different things

The soldiers kill the Muslims who are killing the monks. So how does this make buddists monks killers its a load of crap


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Wtf is going on in here?
> 
> your all a bunch of cnuts


*fair point ...delicately made*


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Did you make that bit up about terrorist Hindus and killer Buddhists, if not I'd like some links?
> 
> The rest I agreed with


They were Buddhist monks mate, killing Muslims.

Ackee posted a BBC link in the other thread that got locked. Maybe he'll be nice enough to dig it out again.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> The bolded point is some of the problem. To the general public it does not seem a minority.


I blame the scare mongering media for that


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> The bolded point is some of the problem. To the general public it does not seem a minority.


Your exactly right, but when it's hounded in the media a small minority can become a big problem, a few thousand out off a couple hundred million can still make a big impact


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

johnnya said:


> *fair point ...delicately made*


ty ty lol my debating skills are second to none.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> sadly, i didnt....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/jan/19/india-hindu-terrorism-threat
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/22/burmese-police-buddhists-attack-muslims


Ah sh!t! Hindus as well! They should all be sling shotted!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah sh!t! Hindus as well! They should all be sling shotted!


yep! its a grim and easily ignored fact that every religion has its share of nutters.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk it who thinks the dinosaurs deserve another try ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is the big question that needs answering by beefdinner....

Should all Muslamic infidel Allans be deported, or should those with a Muslamic ray gun over 7" long be allowed to stay?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Your exactly right, but when it's hounded in the media a small minority can become a big problem, a few thousand out off a couple hundred million can still make a big impact


yep which brings me to point out my disgust towards the media and politicians. The general behaviour of society is disgusting. I do feel the media is the root of all evil in the modern world. Tabloids, magazines, the news&#8230;. Unfortunately most of the population cannot form an educated opinion for themselves. So what happens is they use what they are fed from the media. You cannot blame them for this as they are just regurgitating what they see and hear. We live in the x factor and only way is essex society.

I think the world will only become a better place to live once humans are not the dominant species on it.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> sadly, i didnt....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/jan/19/india-hindu-terrorism-threat
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/22/burmese-police-buddhists-attack-muslims


Mate in that second link do you know why the monks are attacking?

The Muslims kill innocent farmers etc in the south could post links but there be banned

I'm friends with several serving thai soldiers and my gf brother is a serving thai soldier, we can all post videos of violence n attacks but its the Muslims who started killing the Buddhist, not the other way around (Muslim extremist might I add before some of you get funny)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive only just found out about the Plymouth brethren...what a weird bunch of nut jobs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk it who thinks the dinosaurs deserve another try ?


Them bastards had there chance, bring back the teradactyl tho flying for free saves walking


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk it who thinks the dinosaurs deserve another try ?


Definitely! Being back dinosaurs!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Mate in that second link do you know why the monks are attacking?
> 
> The Muslims kill innocent farmers etc in the south could post links but there be banned
> 
> I'm friends with several serving thai soldiers and my gf brother is a serving thai soldier, we can all post videos of violence n attacks but its the Muslims who started killing the Buddhist, not the other way around (Muslim extremist might I add before some of you get funny)


which ironically is the same justification that extremist muslims use for terror attacks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Here is the big question that needs answering by beefdinner....
> 
> Should all Muslamic infidel Allans be deported, or should those with a Muslamic ray gun over 7" long be allowed to stay?


I owe u a rep, I've run out lol and atleast that means I'm safe phew :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yep which brings me to point out my disgust towards the media and politicians. The general behaviour of society is disgusting. I do feel the media is the root of all evil in the modern world. Tabloids, magazines, the news&#8230;. Unfortunately most of the population cannot form an educated opinion for themselves. So what happens is they use what they are fed from the media. You cannot blame them for this as they are just regurgitating what they see and hear. We live in the x factor and only way is essex society.
> 
> I think the world will only become a better place to live once humans are not the dominant species on it.


Exactly its a brainwashed society which breads scare mongering, control the minds control the people


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Mate in that second link do you know why the monks are attacking?
> 
> The Muslims kill innocent farmers etc in the south could post links but there be banned
> 
> I'm friends with several serving thai soldiers and my gf brother is a serving thai soldier, we can all post videos of violence n attacks but its the Muslims who started killing the Buddhist, not the other way around (Muslim extremist might I add before some of you get funny)


Because they don't seem biased at all...


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so why is it Muslims islamics at war with all these different religions and groups?

I dont see Sikhs fighting Christians or Christians fighting Buddhist?

And don't bring history in to this its about now not 1000 or 100 years ago


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Because they don't seem biased at all...


And your not ur Muslim aren't you???


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

what about mormons they havent got it yet ...f.ck.ng suited assassins h34r:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Definitely! Being back dinosaurs!


Haha i was looking at a site about that program and you wouldnt believe some of the things it touched on mate that must have gone straight over my head as a kid ! Off the top of my head there was - steroids,sexual abuse,being gay ! Haha


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Ok so why is it Muslims islamics at war with all these different religions and groups?
> 
> I do see Sikhs fighting Christians or Christians fighting Buddhist?
> 
> And don't bring history in to this its about now not 1000 or 100 years ago


what war are we talking about here? i thought there were just groups of tiny minority of people who want to use fear of violence, threats and intimidation to get their own way.

nearly the whole world goes about daily life in a peaceful manner. it just doesnt make for interesting news storys or for excuses for goverments around the world to rush new laws through.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> And your not ur Muslim aren't you???


Yep certainly am, please point out anywhere you may feel I've been biased or unfair in any off my posts, oh and just to save you looking stupid in the last thread we came across each other I mentioned I was half cast and come from a mixed race/ religion back ground, so please carry on?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Here is the big question that needs answering by beefdinner....
> 
> Should all Muslamic infidel Allans be deported, or should those with a Muslamic ray gun over 7" long be allowed to stay?


Makes no difference to me because I wouldn't be interested in a practicing Muslim. Wouldn't be able to have a bacon butty with them in the morning or share a few bottles of rekordelig strawberry and lime cider.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Yep certainly am, please point out anywhere you may feel I've been biased or unfair in any off my posts, oh and just to save you looking stupid in the last thread we came across each other I mentioned I was half cast and come from a mixed race/ religion back ground, so please carry on?


Did I quote the colour of your skin???? Jumping on that a bit quick aren't we???

I had no intention of bringing that into so why are you?

Your Muslim so how can you say ur not biased? You've just accused my friends of being biased because there thai soldiers so its abot hypocritical isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> You see I agree, when we fear for our children we like to educate ourselves to inturn educate our children or our yyounger generation, but why spout **** about how you wouldn't want your child growing up listening to this extreme hate kind off ironic shed rather them grow up with her far out racist and hatred inspiring views


Obviously I'd rather my children didn't have to hear the extreme hate stuff too but they watch the news with me and know what's going on in the world. They need to know why these things are happening so that hopefully, with the right education and upbringing, future generations might be able to find a peaceful solution.

Again, a very simplistic view but I just hope that if enough of us continue to teach our children about tolerance and respect, one day it'll make a difference


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Obviously I'd rather my children didn't have to hear the extreme hate stuff too but they watch the news with me and know what's going on in the world. They need to know why these things are happening so that hopefully, with the right education and upbringing, future generations might be able to find a peaceful solution.
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view but I just hope that if enough of us continue to teach our children about tolerance and respect, one day it'll make a difference


*never mind that jojo can you change your pic as i find your current one very distracting*


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Did I quote the colour of your skin???? Jumping on that a bit quick aren't we???
> 
> I had no intention of bringing that into so why are you?
> 
> Your Muslim so how can you say ur not biased? You've just accused my friends of being biased because there thai soldiers so its abot hypocritical isn't it?


Did I quote the color off my skin? You asked my religion so I informed you, like I said please state where I was being biased? You've made your feelings very clear in the last thread that got banned


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

johnnya said:


> *never mind that jojo can you change your pic as i find your current one very distracting*


What would you prefer Johnny? Maybe something like this?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> what war are we talking about here? i thought there were just groups of tiny minority of people who want to use fear of violence, threats and intimidation to get their own way.
> 
> nearly the whole world goes about daily life in a peaceful manner. it just doesnt make for interesting news storys or for excuses for goverments around the world to rush new laws through.


Ok so why are these Islamic extremist blowing up innocent people of every other religion in the name of theirs (maybe war was the incorrect word to use) why are there no Hindu,Buddhist,Christian,Sikh extremists blowing each other up or have I missed that they do but its never reported in the media or I've missed it


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What would you prefer Johnny? Maybe something like this?
> 
> View attachment 122283


Thats what micheal jackson would look like now if they dug him up....disclaimer duty to current racial sensitivities, I afore said mentioned have no malice or contempt to afore said mentioned party (micheal jackson) as in his own words "doesnt matter if your black or white oh cmon now"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Ok so why are these Islamic extremist blowing up innocent people of every other religion in the name of theirs (maybe war was the incorrect word to use) why are there no Hindu,Buddhist,Christian,Sikh extremists blowing each other up or have I missed that they do but its never reported in the media or I've missed it


for the same reason that there are extremist muslims blowing up innocent muslims.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Ok so why are these Islamic extremist blowing up innocent people of every other religion in the name of theirs (maybe war was the incorrect word to use) why are there no Hindu,Buddhist,Christian,Sikh extremists blowing each other up or have I missed that they do but its never reported in the media or I've missed it


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21840600


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Did I quote the color off my skin? You asked my religion so I informed you, like I said please state where I was being biased? You've made your feelings very clear in the last thread that got banned


Ok so not the colour but the fact ur mixed race! What relevance does this have?

Why because I'm entitled to my opinion, so tell me what are my opinions?

My sons Indian, and I'm with a thai partner most of my friends are of mixed raced even tho many do find that term offence (but not all people of a mixed race do)

Just to point out they find this offensive because a mixed raced does not define what race you are from be it African American, Greek africain, etc etc so cladding yourself as mixed race some people find offensive as your classing all from the same which is politically incorrect do you not agree?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolute vermin terrorist cnuts.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

gav76 said:


> i'm not sure what you're trying to say, it seems like you have an agenda, are you muslim by any chance?


Alhamdulillah alhamdulillah , Allahu Akbar .


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Look I'm sick of all these religious crap just as I'm sure you and most others are here

But the simple fact of all of this starting is down to an extremist killing someone in this case a young British soldier god bless his soul in the name of Allah your god is it not? So its your religion to blame more than anybody else is in this instance.

Now I not saying others never commit these crimes but this has happened and your god has be referenced not Jesus or Buddha of any other yours so perhaps the people of ur religion should do more to stop this than any other! Do you not agree?

Because I know I would feel partly to blame if this was done in the name of my god


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

If I went around murdering people in the name of Saint David I'm sure the people of Wales would have something to say about it, they certainly wouldn't try and defend my actions they would condemn me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Look I'm sick of all these religious crap just as I'm sure you and most others are here
> 
> But the simple fact of all of this starting is down to an extremist killing someone in this case a young British soldier god bless his soul in the name of Allah your god is it not? So its your religion to blame more than anybody else is in this instance.
> 
> ...


What an absolute load of codswallop!!

You can't blame a whole religion based on the actions of, in this case, two people!!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mods....whens the lock down coming


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Look I'm sick of all these religious crap just as I'm sure you and most others are here
> 
> But the simple fact of all of this starting is down to an extremist killing someone in this case a young British soldier god bless his soul in the name of Allah your god is it not? So its your religion to blame more than anybody else is in this instance.
> 
> ...


No I think you're completely wrong. The religion isn't to blame, 2 nutjobs are. The problem isnt the religion, its the people that get brainwashed from certain individuals.

Its a good job they didnt make the killing in the name of Luke skywalker or else we'd have to start blaimg Jediism.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> If I went around murdering people in the name of Saint David I'm sure the people of Wales would have something to say about it, they certainly wouldn't try and defend my actions they would condemn me.


But hon the 'normal' Muslim community doesn't defend the actions of the extremists. They condemn them and say that they should be punished for their crimes.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Noxchi said:


> Alhamdulillah alhamdulillah , Allahu Akbar .


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> Alhamdulillah alhamdulillah , Allahu Akbar .


what?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

johnnya said:


> what?


It means praise Allah, Allah is the greatest.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It means praise Allah, Allah is the greatest.


oh nice...no s.it stirring there then


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Do you honestly see anything wrong with what he's saying?? I don't


The guys a th1ck cnut, hes on about nobodys doing nothing about the groomers, they're in court and have been sentanced by the law courts in this country in which he lives, he lives in a country which allows free speech, if he doesnt like how this countrys laws work then go to a country where he does, like i said irony is funny


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> sadly, i didnt....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/jan/19/india-hindu-terrorism-threat
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/22/burmese-police-buddhists-attack-muslims


They attacks to muslims since ancient times . There are Muslims living as a minority at Myanmar and hundreds of thousands killed by buddhist ,millions emigrated . According to the report of the UN they'r the people of the world's most persecuted , because there are a repressive regime trying to destroy muslims . They have the right to have 46 seats in parliament according to the laws but they were given only 3 seats . This is a genocide under the supervision of the state . There is no punishment for killing a muslim.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

johnnya said:


> oh nice...no s.it stirring there then


How is she green and not red already lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Can I ask you what do Muslims do to help these issues and stop this getting worse? Only ask not to be racist in any way its just I never hear of Muslims protesting to stop any of these problems here or in any other country. Why don't Muslims try to stand against Islamic extremist?


http://dawn.com/2011/09/25/uk-muslims-hold-rally-against-extremism/

Theres talks in mosques everyday about extremeism, the youths are told that these guys commiting these acts are actually non-muslims and shouldnt be welcomed or celebrated. The problem is the media will never show this because they have an agenda, if you had a brain you would research things for yourself.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> They attacks to muslims since ancient times . There are Muslims living as a minority at Myanmar and hundreds of thousands killed by buddhist ,millions emigrated . According to the report of the UN they'r the people of the world's most persecuted , because there are a repressive regime trying to destroy muslims . They have the right to have 46 seats in parliament according to the laws but they were given only 3 seats . This is a genocide under the supervision of the state . There is no punishment for killing a muslim.


haha fk off


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No I think you're completely wrong. The religion isn't to blame, 2 nutjobs are. The problem isnt the religion, its the people that get brainwashed from certain individuals.
> 
> Its a good job they didnt make the killing in the name of Luke skywalker or else we'd have to start blaimg Jediism.


How the feck is it just 2 you moron

I suppose all the terror attacks in the name of jihad and Allah being shouted that's complete different is it wake up seriously

The attacks on the west are committed by people in the name of Islam a Muslim religion or guess I'm wrong its not done in the name of any other religion


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

johnnya said:


> oh nice...no s.it stirring there then


That's one way to look at it........or another way would be that her religion, which is obviously very important to her, has taken a bit of a kicking from some very ignorant people and so she is kicking back a bit.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> http://dawn.com/2011/09/25/uk-muslims-hold-rally-against-extremism/
> 
> Theres talks in mosques everyday about extremeism, the youths are told that these guys commiting these acts are actually non-muslims and shouldnt be welcomed or celebrated. The problem is the media will never show this because they have an agenda, if you had a brain you would research things for yourself.


And there's a documentary I watch last night of a undercover dispatches where Muslim extremism is being taught but guess you missed that one


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> How is she green and not red already lol


the force is to strong in this one master luke and my negging power is sh.te...lol


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> http://dawn.com/2011/09/25/uk-muslims-hold-rally-against-extremism/
> 
> Theres talks in mosques everyday about extremeism, the youths are told that these guys commiting these acts are actually non-muslims and shouldnt be welcomed or celebrated. The problem is the media will never show this because they have an agenda, if you had a brain you would research things for yourself.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> How the feck is it just 2 you moron
> 
> I suppose all the terror attacks in the name of jihad and Allah being shouted that's complete different is it wake up seriously
> 
> The attacks on the west are committed by people in the name of Islam a Muslim religion or guess I'm wrong its not done in the name of any other religion


This is what you said:

"But the simple fact of all of this starting is down to an extremist killing someone in this case a young British soldier god bless his soul in the name of Allah your god is it not? So its your religion to blame more than anybody else is in this instance."

This was done by 2 people you d1ckhead, you've even put "IN THIS INSTANCE" at the end.

You're as thick as that leader of yours, no wonder you follow a self proclaimed uneducated man like a sheep.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> haha fk off


This message is hidden because *Sambuca* is on your ignore list.

At this rate I'll have to ignore many people in this portal . You might not like what I say , it doesnt entitle you to insult me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Noxchi said:


> This message is hidden because *Sambuca* is on your ignore list.
> 
> At this rate I'll have to ignore many people in this portal . You might not like what I say , it doesnt entitle you to insult me.


i can do what the fk i like thanks


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> If I went around murdering people in the name of Saint David I'm sure the people of Wales would have something to say about it, *they certainly wouldn't try and defend my actions they would condemn me*.


Whos defending what happend?? The muslim council of BRITAIN comdemned it straight away, were you born an idiot or do you just act 1 for our entertainment


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i think its fair to say we should all agree to disagree and this thread/subject has run its course, plus its not keeping me that amused any more..once youve heard one backward opinion you've heard them all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i can do what the fk i like thanks


Negged yet mate ?? I love the way she lets you know your ignored ! Haha


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

chris6383 said:


> Can I ask you what do Muslims do to help these issues and stop this getting worse? Only ask not to be racist in any way its just I never hear of Muslims protesting to stop any of these problems here or in any other country. Why don't Muslims try to stand against Islamic extremist?


Muslim leaders\speakers have spoken against this, obviously hasn't widely been publicised in the media. Not that I expect you to know, most sermons will address this and yoru told in mosques etc to live in the country peacefully and respectfully. Many have said the right\freedom you are given in this country to freely practice yoru beliefs is second to none. If this was not the case the 1.6 muslims in this country would be causing havoc and promoting violence.

As for stopping extremism\terrorism, these are minority pocket cells, do you think they attend main stream mosques?, do you think they go around telling every muslim we are going to chop a soldiers head off?. Don't you think if they did, the secret services would be closing these institutes down? The secret services and trying to provactively monitor these types but sometimes miss cases liek the one we have seen. These guys were on their radar but still the attrocity was unable to be stopped. Its not surprising when likes of Anjem Choudry are doing demonstartions only about 50 people turn up, him still able to do this is another story.

Muslim leaders are working with police and their respective community leaders to weed out this radical approach but its difficult when dealing with a minority that will have a close nit group that agree with their ideology.

AS for yoru links to EDL, please don't start me on their message, we seen what these guys are about, just like the radicals have a few valid points then voilence and hatred hidden is their agenda.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Negged yet mate ?? I love the way she lets you know your ignored ! Haha


i think its a bloke. spouting typical brainwashed bull****. i cant stand people like that. since they joined this forum they have mostly baited/trolled

zzzZZZzzz this is a BB forum.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> And there's a documentary I watch last night of a undercover dispatches where Muslim extremism is being taught but guess you missed that one


The EDL also teach extremeism, they teach their members to walk along the street shouting allah is a pedo etc, attacking mosques and beating innocent muslims up because of the acts of a minority, this thread has so much irony


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you all foregt religion actually has nothing to do with murder - it is often held up by murderers as a reason for their actions that is all


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> This is what you said:
> 
> "But the simple fact of all of this starting is down to an extremist killing someone in this case a young British soldier god bless his soul in the name of Allah your god is it not? So its your religion to blame more than anybody else is in this instance."
> 
> ...


Yes 2 in this instance BUT this isn't the first attack in the name of Allah is it d1ckhead

Your just one of the thick lefties who will continue to sit and do nothing until your being killed by these scum go to any middle east Asian and preach your crap your fit right in

YOU my friend are the problem ingnorance is bliss hey


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This argument is like who would win between superman and batman (superman obviously)

But i'll just leave these here !













And if someone can post the christian and other religions terror attacks to keep things fair 

For the last few years would be great ! Not 100's of years ago i'll play assassins creed to learn about them lol


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

beefdinner said:


> If I went around murdering people in the name of Saint David I'm sure the people of Wales would have something to say about it, they certainly wouldn't try and defend my actions they would condemn me.


Your obviously missing the point, the actions of these individuals have been condemned and many have said their are not the actions of a muslim. No one is defending them, the point is being made that these guys to not represent and reflect their religion. They have got a cause in this case to defend 'their people' and actions against 'their' fellow muslims, just like white supramists have their cause and so on.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

*group hug*


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i think its a bloke. spouting typical brainwashed bull****. i cant stand people like that. since they joined this forum they have mostly baited/trolled
> 
> zzzZZZzzz this is a BB forum.


I agree mate ! I noticed that her sentances are really badly broken english sometimes but she never makes a spelling mistake ! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you all foregt religion actually has nothing to do with murder - it is often held up by murderers as a reason for their actions that is all


All scripture from all religions are full of murder and were invented by humans from an age when barbarism was the norm. Granted, it's used by extremists as an excuse or a tool for these vile acts but to say religion has nothing to do with murder is inaccurate.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Are you really tarring a whole Muslim community with two nutjobs?


It's not just two though is it??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> This argument is like who would win between superman and batman (superman obviously)
> 
> But i'll just leave these here !
> 
> ...


when i read stuff like that. the majority of the attacks are epic fail. bomb goes off but takes out 1 person. +_+ its like four lions


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The EDL, meet up, get drunk, chant allah is a pedo then go to Ali's Kebab house on the way home

:lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL, meet up, get drunk, chant allah is a pedo then go to Ali's Kebab house on the way home
> 
> :lol:


*f.ck that reminds me cheat night tonight.....yeeeehah*


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> when i read stuff like that. the majority of the attacks are epic fail. bomb goes off but takes out 1 person. +_+ its like four lions


Hahaha yeah i know mate, apparently thats a list of just the attacks that killed or injured ! So theres more where a puff of smoke just came out lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> What makes it your country? I'm sure a few of the people in that protest were born in England, where should they 'fvck off back to?'


yes born illegally


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL also teach extremeism, they teach their members to walk along the street shouting allah is a pedo etc, attacking mosques and beating innocent muslims up because of the acts of a minority, this thread has so much irony


Funny that mate how many edl marches have you been to? Not one I've been to asks people to be violent there actually against that they can not control the actions of every member


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

chris6383 said:



> Yes 2 in this instance BUT this isn't the first attack in the name of Allah is it d1ckhead
> 
> Your just one of the thick lefties who will continue to sit and do nothing until your being killed by these scum go to any middle east Asian and preach your crap your fit right in
> 
> YOU my friend are the problem ingnorance is bliss hey


Please enlighten me on how you perceive the problem to be fixed?

Kick out 1.6 million muslims out of this country because of the actions of a few, who claim they represent their beliefs?

Catholic priests have been accused of abuse against boys etc, should we do something about them too?

What would you do about the atheists\non religious people committing attacks?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL, meet up, get drunk, chant allah is a pedo then go to Ali's Kebab house on the way home
> 
> :lol:


Whilst upstairs is a grooming gang pumping out white underage girls yer


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL, meet up, get drunk, chant allah is a pedo then go to Ali's Kebab house on the way home
> 
> :lol:


and spend your holidays in muslim countries .......


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Ok so not the colour but the fact ur mixed race! What relevance does this have?
> 
> Why because I'm entitled to my opinion, so tell me what are my opinions?
> 
> ...


no i dont, i dont need somebody to tell me how to classify myself, my race or my religeon, i count myself as mixed race because before it became an 'offensive term' its the term i used and the norm to everyone around me, mate just please carry on, because even from the last thread you started which got deleted you just make yourself look a tool lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Funny that mate how many edl marches have you been to? Not one I've been to asks people to be violent there actually against that *they can not control the actions of every member*


 :thumb:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> and spend your holidays in muslim countries .......


Moron since when has Thailand been a Muslim country? Go put ur burka back on and do as your told


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Yes 2 in this instance BUT this isn't the first attack in the name of Allah is it d1ckhead
> 
> Your just one of the thick lefties who will continue to sit and do nothing until your being killed by these scum go to any middle east Asian and preach your crap your fit right in
> 
> YOU my friend are the problem ingnorance is bliss hey


But I was responding to YOUR post which is about what's just happened, not what's happened in the past month/year/decade or throughout time.

I'm far from ignorant, as I said I've lived in a country which a muslim state took over for over 400years up till recently, seen both sides of the story and can form a proper opinion about things.

Ironically I find uneducated people to be the problem and judging by how you write your posts, you fit the bill perfectly.

Anyway I have to go back to work. You enjoy your days out with the rest of the flock going from place to place on the sunshine bus with the tasty windows.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> and spend your holidays in muslim countries .......


*this is still reminding me its cheat night tonight, im starting to get really hungry could we all stop mentioning kebab house's in our racist rants....otherwise someones gonna get ate*

*
*

*
*

*
p.s this includes chinese takeaways*


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But I was responding to YOUR post which is about what's just happened, not what's happened in the past month/year/decade or throughout time.
> 
> I'm far from ignorant, as I said I've lived in a country which a muslim state took over for over 400years up till recently, seen both sides of the story and can form a proper opinion about things.
> 
> Ironically I find uneducated people to be the problem and judging by how you write your posts, you fit the bill perfectly.


hes a ****in moron


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> :thumb:


wow how ironic lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> *All scripture from all religions are full of murder* and were invented by humans from an age when barbarism was the norm. Granted, it's used by extremists as an excuse or a tool for these vile acts but to say religion has nothing to do with murder is inaccurate.


then you will kindly quote me a murderous buddist religious quote then mate?

I have read many religious tombs and yes in the human medieval times they originate, murder was commonplace and its inclusive in the text - so that means religion is pro murder in your understanding of it?

I and a heathen btw and an atheist but i have read


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

chris6383 said:


> Moron since when has Thailand been a Muslim country? Go put ur burka back on and do as your told


You really show your intelligence here...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The EDL, meet up, get drunk, chant allah is a pedo then go to Ali's Kebab house on the way home
> 
> :lol:


nothing like a good kebab after a round off brown man bashing, dont forget the chilli sauce ali


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Funny that mate how many edl marches have you been to? Not one I've been to asks people to be violent there actually against that they can not control the actions of every member


OMG! Yet you still expect muslims to control the actions of ALL other muslims??!! :death:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Moron since when has Thailand been a Muslim country? Go put ur burka back on and do as your told


your going back to red when i get some rep power back, ive greened to many people. stop acting thick as pig **** and start adding to an adult conversation


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

zack amin said:


> wow how ironic lol


I doubt he even knows what irony means


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> But I was responding to YOUR post which is about what's just happened, not what's happened in the past month/year/decade or throughout time.
> 
> I'm far from ignorant, as I said I've lived in a country which a muslim state took over for over 400years up till recently, seen both sides of the story and can form a proper opinion about things.
> 
> ...


Well enjoy your day at work pal and yes I'm that uneducated aren't I :lol: funny how I've mademy money and now ddon't have to work and reside in sunny Thailand so yes I will enjoy you to ****. Your the one working for someone else so why not educate yourself and maybe one day you will not have to work like me :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I doubt he even knows what irony means


its a metal numb nuts - like coppery and silvery


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

chris6383 said:


> Whilst upstairs is a grooming gang pumping out white underage girls yer


lol, whilst there is a chirstian priest abusing children, where there is an atheist raping a child, while there is a white, black asian killing.... 

You really need to stopped being warped by an idealogy by some thugs....


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> your going back to red when i get some rep power back, ive greened to many people. stop acting thick as pig **** and start adding to an adult conversation


Oh no please don't I might cry :lol: ooooh


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Well enjoy your day at work pal and yes I'm that uneducated aren't I :lol: funny how I've mademy money and now ddon't have to work and reside in sunny Thailand so yes I will enjoy you to ****. Your the one working for someone else so why not educate yourself and maybe one day you will not have to work like me :lol:


well its obviously done you no good and you have serious underlying issues.

if I lived in chiang Mai and didnt have to work, i would be finding plenty of things to do over there other than spending my days on an internet forum being bitter and twisted about a country I dont even live in anymore.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Well enjoy your day at work pal and yes I'm that uneducated aren't I :lol: funny how I've mademy money and now ddon't have to work and reside in sunny Thailand so yes I will enjoy you to ****. Your the one working for someone else so why not educate yourself and maybe one day you will not have to work like me :lol:


Hold a second, you're part of the EDL, want Britain to be British, but yet you don't live here?????


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hold a second, you're part of the EDL, want Britain to be British, but yet you don't live here?????


his last thread was how damaging immigration was to the nhs and how strongly he felt about his british freedom and libertys...from thailand


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@chris6383 your presence is greatly missed on the stormfront forum


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes that's correct I can't stand up on the internet for my beliefs? Or isn't that allowed because I don't live there anylonger


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@chris6383 and @beefdinner would make a dreamy couple :wub:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bitch all you want atleast I've not come to another country pushing my religion on others claiming benifits and free health Cate unlike most not all but most immigrants


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

zack amin said:


> his last thread was how damaging immigration was to the nhs and how strongly he felt about his british freedom and libertys...from thailand


LOOOOL, 

I need to speak to my grandad, dad and rest of my family and say all those taxes you paid is damaging the NHS. Someone living in Thailand has said this :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

guys i just cracked open an egg to throw on my fry up, and there was a double yolk inside, ****s getting crazy


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well maybe you guys should adapt to Christianity as that's the religion of the land your residing in instead of praying to Mohammed who married a 6 year old aiesha


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

zack amin said:


> guys i just cracked open an egg to throw on my fry up, and there was a double yolk inside, ****s getting crazy


Must be one of them illegal immigrant eggs trying to fit as much of their family in one place.

@chris6383 do you and the lads want to go around and beat it?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

@Milky this is f.cking going nowhere,, time to close it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

zack amin said:


> guys i just cracked open an egg to throw on my fry up, and there was a double yolk inside, ****s getting crazy


Thats jesus trying to recruit you mate ! He works in mysterious ways.........apparently :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> guys i just cracked open an egg to throw on my fry up, and there was a double yolk inside, ****s getting crazy


My only explanation is halal muslamic eggs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Well maybe you guys should adapt to Christianity as that's the religion of the land your residing in instead of praying to Mohammed who married a 6 year old aiesha


since when was englan a christian a land, it was my understanding from the bible christianity was born in the middle east, dont remeber the bible mentioning blackpool beach


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> My only explanation is halal muslamic eggs


hmmm, i think your onto something, double yolk..double calories..more dem gainz!


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

chris6383 said:


> Moron since when has Thailand been a Muslim country? Go put ur burka back on and do as your told


Peace

http://www.nhaccuatui.com/m/hxUhL7ees2


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Well maybe you guys should adapt to Christianity as that's the religion of the land your residing in instead of praying to Mohammed who married a 6 year old aiesha


its so funny how you try quoting the bible when its clear you havent even read it lmao


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

back in the day in Glasgow - we all never spoke about religion or politics in the pub as this thread demonstrates (minus the headbutting)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> My only explanation is halal muslamic eggs


Egglamic is whats going on here.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Must be one of them illegal immigrant eggs trying to fit as much of their family in one place.
> 
> @chris6383 do you and the lads want to go around and beat it?


Sorry I'm busy watching ur mum beat me off


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What makes it your country? I'm sure a few of the people in that protest were born in England, where should they 'fvck off back to?'





skipper1987 said:


> yes born illegally


Have a neg, you moron.

Edit: EMBRACE THE RED


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> back in the day in Glasgow - we all never spoke about religion or politics in the pub as this thread demonstrates (minus the headbutting)


speaking off which, i was always a fan off irn bru, but now im addicted to glass bottled irn bru, fcuk me that stuffs good, drinking it everyday, making fried mars bars tonight, lucky cnut


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Must be one of them illegal immigrant eggs trying to fit as much of their family in one place.
> 
> @chris6383 do you and the lads want to go around and beat it?


lmfao, rep owed lol


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Uriel said:


> back in the day in Glasgow - we all never spoke about religion or politics in the pub as this thread demonstrates (minus the headbutting)


Especially when people start making broad sweeping statements and result in insults when they are unable to discuss in a civilised manner.

Looking good in the AVI mate, change of topic :wub:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> Peace
> 
> http://www.nhaccuatui.com/m/hxUhL7ees2


Yer good reliable source there guess the millions of Buddhist temples are all an illusion :lol:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh no think I'm going to cry the Muslims are ganging up and giving me negitive reps what will I do...

Better ask Allah for forgiveness and give him some underage children to abuse


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Would you like to get together and blow some thing up might make you feel better


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Sorry I'm busy watching ur mum beat me off


How old are you? Serious question.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

What has this got to do with anything? So your next post will be your acting very immature why don't you act your age? Am I right?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

chris6383 said:


> Well maybe you guys should adapt to Christianity as that's the religion of the land your residing in instead of praying to Mohammed who married a 6 year old aiesha


Please dont turn this topic to disrespect area . if you do a proper research by examining historical sources , you will see that Hz.Aisa was 18-19 years old . its just a so called hadit saying that she was 6 years old .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Would you like to get together and blow some thing up might make you feel better


Me im not a muslim or religious but still think you are coming across like a grade A [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> What has this got to do with anything? So your next post will be your acting very immature why don't you act your age? Am I right?


Of course you're right. How do you expect people to take you seriously when you behave like a child?

Actually that's an insult to my children because they would never behave like you. Grow up!

Oh and learn to use the reply with quote function.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Meltdown incoming ! Lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Have a neg, you moron.
> 
> Edit: EMBRACE THE RED


 i mean most born here illegally ?????


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Of course you're right. How do you expect people to take you seriously when you behave like a child?
> 
> Actually that's an insult to my children because they would never behave like you. Grow up!
> 
> Oh and learn to use the reply with quote function.


I know what you mean, its going no where though, reading his posts, you realise its trying to speak to someone whose irrational


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Suprised this hasnt been locked and people banned tbh


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Sorry I'm busy watching ur mum beat me off


If a 70 year old woman is the best you can find to beat you off and you're in Thailand, you must be one ugly, boring fvcker without even a pot to p1ss in.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> Oh no think I'm going to cry the Muslims are ganging up and giving me negitive reps what will I do...
> 
> Better ask Allah for forgiveness and give him some underage children to abuse





chris6383 said:


> Would you like to get together and blow some thing up might make you feel better


You really are an idiot.

negged.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Suprised this hasnt been locked and people banned tbh


I can here milky coming with the lock and key


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> You really are an idiot.
> 
> negged.


Whats more disturbing is essexboy liked a few of his comments :no:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can here milky coming with the lock and key


*right everybody over to the revenge thread thats just started in gen conversation...no one has really been insulted on that one yet... all religions welcome:thumb:*


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Would you like to get together and blow some thing up might make you feel better


you started off putting an opinion into a debate. people listened, people challenged, you listened, you challenged, now your becomming offensive and are trying to bring it down to the typical level of moronic EDL following sheep who spouts the kind of [email protected] he has been told to spout and has no genuine interest in politic or the uk. your entitled to your political opinion but coming out with statements like this devalues them.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whats more disturbing is essexboy liked a few of his comments :no:


tbf, essex boy handles threads like this in a much more mature manner


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Would you like to get together and blow some thing up might make you feel better


is that what you think of me then Chris? because, my kind use to blow people up didnt they.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Clised with bans to follow


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fcuking hell, after reading this thread I think we need a new membership level -

Bronze Level

Silver Level

Gold Level

Moderator

Admin

*Stupid Fcuking A$$hole Level*


----------

